#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-05
<phlogisto> pozdrav narode!
<phlogisto> mozda nije pravo mesto da pitam.. ali jel neko imao iskustva sa webrtc bibliotekom?
<phlogisto> kada je skinem prema uputstvima sa http://www.webrtc.org/ dobijem potrebne Makefile-ove za linux i .mk fajlove za android
<phlogisto> medjutim, nakon uspesnog bilda za linux, skoro svi unit testovi padaju
<phlogisto> a za android pukne build u startu
<Kostic> Избрисана ми је порука (коју сам куцао пола сата) на форуму (одељак везан за програмирање) и мене занима зашто.
<nikolam> Kostic, jesi siguran da si je poslao, da s epojavila kao poruka na forumu
<nikolam> ima tamo na forumu neki admini, pa posalji privatnu poruku
<TildaTurn> <O
<radak> Igra li ko zynga poker na FB i radi li?
<radak> citavu sedmicu ne mogu da ga otvorim
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-06
<nesa962> dobar dan
<nesa962> trebam malu pomoć
<nesa962> skinouo sam ubuntu u iso formatu zipovan
<nesa962> unzipovao sam ga i sad nemogu da ga narežem kao iso
<nesa962> program za narezivanje ga neprihvata kao iso
<nesa962> neznam kako da rešim problem
<promis> skini ponovo sa zvaničnog sajta
<promis> te zipovane varjante nisu zvanične
<nesa962> pa skinuo sam ga sa ovog sajta
<promis> osim ako ne mešaš zip ikonu sa .iso fajlom
<nesa962> ne nemešam
<promis> sa kog sajta si preuzeo?
<nesa962> ubuntu rs
<promis> zar tu ima da se preuzima?
<promis> daj vezu
<nesa962> pa ima
<nesa962> izvini moram do druge kancelarije
<nesa962> za par minuta biću ovde
<promis> aj pouri
<promis> ako ej to ovo http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/preuzimanje-ubuntua/
<promis> onda nema greške jer se preuzima .iso fajl
<nesa962> ok probaću ponovo
<nesa962> hvala ti
<promis> pa nemoraš ponovo da preuzimaš
<promis> samo nemoj da misliš da si preuzeo zip fajl
<promis> preuzeo si iso
<nesa962> kao takav ga re\em
<promis> da
<nesa962> recimi molim te ya wubi
<promis> pre toga je naravno dobro proveriti da li dobro preuzet
<nesa962> njega instaliram u windovs
<promis> ne koristim wubi
<nesa962> ma ja imam 2 harda pa bih na jedan linux a ya drugi windovs ybog dece
<promis> u tom slučaju ti ne treba wubi
<promis> instaliraš ga noramlno na jedan od tih hardova
<nesa962> a kazi mi molim te kako da proverim  da li sam ga dobro preuzeo
<promis> tamo gde ti nije windoza
<promis> imaš ovde uputstvo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<nesa962> hvala
<Ddpbf> Људи, да не буде неких забуна. На форуму можете постављати питања о другим дистрибуцијама, али молимо вас ограничите се на једну тему по дистрибуцији.
<nesa962> može li se instalirati ubuntu na eksterni hard priključen na komp
<Atlantic777> nesa962: može
<Atlantic777> provereno radi, jedan drug je tako koristio i sve je ok
<nesa962> ok onda mi je rešen svaki problem
<Atlantic777> ako matična ploča (BIOS) ne podržava podizanje sistema sa eksternog hard diska, onda se koristi plop boot manager
<nesa962> j..
<nesa962> znači mora podešavanje u biosu
<Atlantic777> hm, pa da
<Atlantic777> znaš li kako se podešava da instalacija krene sa cd-a?
<Atlantic777> isto kao za win ili redovno ubuntu...
<Atlantic777> ono boot order
<nesa962> mora se označiti cd kao primarni u boot
<Atlantic777> e isto tako ovde se stavi USB kao prvi boot uređaj
<Atlantic777> ili drugi, da bude posle CD-a
<Atlantic777> i problem rešen :)
<nesa962> hvala
<fb0x> ili ako imas bootmenu koji je kod mene na F8 mozes samo tu da izaberes sta ce da se butuje
<Atlantic777> a ako slučajno ploča ne podržava podizanje sistema sa USB-a, onda se može i to krpiti, tip, gurneš disketu na kojoj je to „nešto“, pa komp krene da diže sistem sa diskete i onda se preusmeri na usb
<Atlantic777> umesto diskete može se koristiti i cd
<Atlantic777> mada već dosta godina unazad ploče podržavaju to, pa nema potrebe
<nesa962> narezo sam na dvd
<nesa962> sa sajta
<nesa962> 11.10
<Atlantic777> ok
<nesa962> hvala puno
<Atlantic777> pazi samo da pri instalaciji izabereš napredne opcije
<Atlantic777> i izabereš particije sa tog eksternog hard diska
<nesa962> nema ono next,next
<Atlantic777> pa ima
<Atlantic777> jesi li pogledao uputstvo za instalaciju sa sajta?
<nesa962> ma taj eksterni nije particionisan služio mi je za skladištenje podataka
<nesa962> ne nisam
<nesa962> pogledao
<fb0x> Atlantic777, a koliko ce biti umanjene performanse?
<nesa962> čega
<Atlantic777> fb0x: uporedi protok podataka za SATA3 i USB2 pa izračunaj. :)
<fb0x> pa sistema, posto ide preko usb-a
<nesa962> i tu je zez
<fb0x> Atlantic777, znaci bice sporije :D
<Atlantic777> naravno, mada opet može fino da se koristi
<Atlantic777> nesa962: koliko rama imaš?
<nesa962> ma znao sam da će nesto da me zezne
<Atlantic777> RAM-a*
<nesa962> 2 giga
<Atlantic777> dovoljno
<fb0x> mada ja jos uvek imam mator comp, tako da imam ATA :>
<fb0x> trake xD
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ne znam koliko si upoznat u to kako ide sa samim pokretanjem programa, ali...
<nesa962> jedan hard mi je ata, drugi sata u kompu pa sam mislio na taj sata gda ga stavim
<Atlantic777> ti kada pokreneš program, on se učitava u sistem, uglavnom na 2 GiB će stati celi programi
<Atlantic777> i nema potrebe za swapovanjem, straničenjem i ostalim stvarima
<Atlantic777> dakle, biće sporije dok ne „kešira“ prvo program
<Atlantic777> i biće sporiji boot
<Atlantic777> a ovako će raditi solidno
<nesa962> hvala moram da idem kući gotovo radno vreme
<Atlantic777> nesa962: pozdrav! Svrati opet da nam se pohvališ kako je prošlo. :D
<Atlantic777> Ili ako zatreba pomoć.
<nesa962> tj ata važi ok
<fb0x> Atlantic777, pazi ovako, ja imam 1gb ram-a i nekih 400mb swapa koje nikad ne koristi xD radi mi pidgin, weechat, mpd + ncmpcpp = 120mb
 * fb0x minimalan :>
<Atlantic777> kod mene ff najviše ždere
<Atlantic777> bez FF sam tu negde kao i ti, ispod 150 uglavnom
<fb0x> mislis kod svih xD
<fb0x> ali links rules! haha
<fb0x> xD
<Atlantic777> jesi li probao lynx?
<fb0x> koji de/wm imas?
<fb0x> jesam
<Atlantic777> awesome
<fb0x> vise mi se svidja links
<Atlantic777> možda pređem na dwm
<fb0x> ja sam na dwm/xfce
<fb0x> hteo sam ja awesome ali...sto bi rekli neki ljudi "it's pain in ass to install awesome on slacware" haha
<fb0x> posle kompajliranja gomile stvari kompajliras awesome i onda nece da radi jer nedostaje stvar koju si instalirao hahaha
<Atlantic777> e vaz slackere ne razumem isto tako kao Å¡to mnogi ne razumeju mene
<fb0x> show xD dwm je jednostavniji :D
<fb0x> sto nas ne razumes?
<fb0x> :D
<Atlantic777> da, 2k linije koda i uživaj
<fb0x> sta ti furas?
<Atlantic777> gentoo
<fb0x> samo pecovanje zaebano xD
<fb0x> moras malo da se pomucis
<fb0x> gentoo...
<Atlantic777> da, znam
<fb0x> mrze ga svi slackeri
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> sto je jedan juce rekao "gentoo is retarded version of freebsd"
<Atlantic777> awesome je u principu ispatchovan dwm
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> samo sto koristi lua za konfigurisanje
<Atlantic777> pa da, ali kad sam tek prešao na tilling wm onda nisam znao šta mi treba i šta sve može
<fb0x> dobra stvar kod awesome je to sto ima buildin system tray
<fb0x> za koji moras da se pomucis na dwm
<fb0x> ...
<Atlantic777> sad sam se na awesome snašao, ustalio navike i znam šta da radim dwm-u
<Atlantic777> a systray ni ne koristim nešto
<fb0x> meni jedino u systray pidgin i skype
<fb0x> mada izbegavam skype
<fb0x> cepa mnogo rama xD
<fb0x> hah
<Atlantic777> hm, a jesi li probao finch?
<fb0x> jesam
<Atlantic777> već kad spominješ pidgin
<fb0x> ne svidja mi se
<Atlantic777> meni je finch cool stvar
<Atlantic777> radi posao
<fb0x> bar na msm da ne idem preko terminala xD
<fb0x> msm ne zapinje mi
<fb0x> Atlantic777, juce sam bas gledao neki video u vezi gentoo  i vidim zanimljiv komentar "dude where can i get﻿ this operating system and can I upgrade from vista to gentoo?"
<fb0x> ahahha
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> ovo moram da ti ukradem :P
<fb0x> haha :D
<fb0x> ljudi su cudo!
<fb0x> kakav bi to upgrade bio haha
<nemysis> baš dobar mada je Gentoo stvarno osiromašen FreeBSD
<fb0x> ma vazno da je emerge saren haha
<fb0x> xD
<nemysis> portmaster je boji xD
<Atlantic777> ovaj... izvinjavam se, #ubuntu kanal
<nemysis> *bolji
<nemysis> u redu ja sam više na ##freebsd
<fb0x> Atlantic777, necemo vise da ti diramo gentoo :D
<Atlantic777> ma ne, slobodno, samo možda bolje negde drugde, ovde se ipak loguje i zvaničan je kanal
<fb0x> ok, ok
<nemysis> u redu vidim ja boot-a
<fb0x> koja je fora sa xubuntu?
<fb0x> cuo sam da je nesto kao nov, a ustvari je stari
<fb0x> xD
<nemysis> ima i Fluxbuntu
<fb0x> zar nije izumreo?
<fb0x> xD
<nemysis> gde se kod inststalira u Ubuntu Fluxbox to je fluxbuntu xD
<nemysis> ovo je FluxFreeBSD onda
<fb0x> hahha :D
<fb0x> ja sam do skorije koristio fluxbox, ali sam zavoleo tiler :D
<nemysis> more meni Fluxić ne ide sa kompa već nekoliko godina samo njega koristim koja god bila distribucija
<promis> Usb hard nije ništa sporiji od unutrašnjeg harda
<fb0x> promis, kako nije?
<nemysis> ako je usb3 :D
<fb0x> ali u ovom slucaju nije
<fb0x> promis, nije hard sporiji nego prenos preko usb-a
<promis> pa ide glat oko 30MB/s
<promis> Å¡to je sasvim dovoljno
<promis> ni interni ne rade brže
<promis> onoi znaju da odu na 67MB/s
<fb0x> preko usb 30mb/s? nisam znao to
<promis> ali to se retko dešava
<promis> možda sa hdd na hdd
<fb0x> sve zavisi od procesora i brzine harda
<fb0x> imas one raptor na 11000rpm
<fb0x> xD
<promis> govori o sata2 7600
<fb0x> ja imam ata 7200 i ide preko 60mb/s
<promis> u kojim situacijama?
<fb0x> to kod extract-a fajlova
<fb0x> kopiranje ide 35
<fb0x> mozda i vise
<promis> Ja govorim o kopiranju isklčjučivo
<fb0x> to zavisi i odakle se i gde kopira
<fb0x> sa ext* na ext* je mnogo brze nego sa ntfs na ext
<promis> usb2 je 480Mb/s što mu dođe 60MB/s
<promis> tako da nema tu bojazni
<promis> drugo je to što su fleševi spori ko gliste
<fb0x> ma da, na ubuntu i onako sve radi sporo xD
<fb0x> nije vise kao sto je nekada bio...
<promis> pa nije toliko spor ubuntu podiće se za 21 s
<promis> podiže
<fb0x> svaka cast :D
<promis> više mu je mana što traži 4GB rama
<fb0x> ali odziv aplikacija je mnogo los
<fb0x> mnogo su velika ocitavanja harda
<fb0x> zasto trazi 4gb rama
<fb0x> ?
<fb0x> xD
<promis> pa da nebi swapovao
<promis> sa 2GB mi swapuje
<fb0x> secam se kada je 8.04 leteo na 512mb sa ukljucenim compiz-om xD
<promis> pa, kad se podigne zauzme oko 400MB
<promis> nije problem u tome
<promis> problem je posle, kad kreneš da se opuštaš
<fb0x> vidis, ja kad podignem sistem zauzeto je 60mb xD
<promis> jel 64bit?
<fb0x> 32
<fb0x> ali problem je u gnome sigurno
<fb0x> i raznim ne potrebim stvarima koje rade
<fb0x> ...
<promis> slažem se
<fb0x> zato je sada mint na prvom mestu na distrowatch
<fb0x> mada je po meni xubuntu majka za mint
<fb0x> ali dobro
<Ddpbf> људи јел то пао дебијан форум?
<fb0x> ma to ja kucao ping -c 5 pa pao hahah
<Ddpbf> fb0x: И шта нам то говори сем да је више људи кликнуло на минт
<fb0x> xD
<Ddpbf> него на убунту?
<promis> pa da, ne znaju Å¡ta je
<fb0x> Ddpbf, pa primetio sam da se u poslednje vreme vise koristi mint
<promis> a ubuntu već znaju šta je  ;)
<Ddpbf> Како?
<Ddpbf> Провео си анкету, истраживање пратио посјете на неком релевантном сајту?
<Ddpbf> (пратио посјете преко корисничких агената, неко преко кликова)?
<fb0x> pa lepo, vise niko ne preporucuje ubuntu pocetnicima i po forumima se vrte screenshotovi minta
<fb0x> ali dobro
<fb0x> mozda i ne znam
<Ddpbf> Ево сад са дистровоча
<fb0x> nisam vise u tom svetu..
<fb0x> iskreno i ja bih pre izabrao mint
<Ddpbf> сви званични деривати убунтуа имају 7000 кликова
<Ddpbf> (званични само)
<Ddpbf> са незваничним има и више
<Ddpbf> а и минт је убунту
<promis> Ja tamo klikćem samo na puppy-a :D
<fb0x> ma ubuntu je popularan uvek bio
<Ddpbf> Кад правиш пакете за минт
<fb0x> i meni je bio prvi distro
<fb0x> :D
<Ddpbf> (свих оних 30 пакета)
<Ddpbf> морају да ставе "oneiric" у /debian/control
<fb0x> pa da, mint je debian kao i ubuntu
<Ddpbf> иначе неће да ради
<Ddpbf> Није минт дебијан
<Ddpbf> не подударај им се пакети
<Ddpbf> Минт је убунту
<fb0x> a ubuntu je debian
<fb0x> baziran na debianu
<promis> Ja bih koristio Mint, samo zato Å¡to mogu da kucam iste komande kao i na ubuntu.
<fb0x> promis, puppy je sad slackware :D
<Ddpbf> заснован на нечему
<Ddpbf> и бити нешто није исто
<promis> znam fb0x, rekoh to ovde pre neki dan
<fb0x> mozda sam i sa tobom pricao o tome xD
<fb0x> ne secam se
<Ddpbf> Минт и убунту су бинарно потпуно компатибилни
<fb0x> :)
<fb0x> svako ko je koristio debian znace da koristi i ubuntu/mint
<fb0x> i nece da oseti neku razliku
<promis> možda, ali ne i obrnuto, rekao bih
<Ddpbf> fb0x: не разумијеш о чему причам, свако ко је користио линукс
<Ddpbf> снаћи ће се и на другима
<Ddpbf> говорио сам о ономе по чему се дистрибуције једино и разликују
<promis> ja sam se snašao na CentOSu, ali nema blage veze sa ubuntu
<Ddpbf> систем управљања пакетима
<fb0x> Ddpbf, da, ali pricam da nema neke ogromne razlike izmedju debian based distroa
<Ddpbf> Минт користи убунтов систем управљања пакетима
<fb0x> ma ja sam prvi put usao na openbsd i udaio server xD
<fb0x> uradio*
<Ddpbf> зато и није права дистрибуција
<fb0x> Ddpbf, ti si neki developer ili nesto?
<Ddpbf> јок
<promis> Meni se dopada varjanta o "nadogradnji" sistema preko PPA
<Ddpbf> само сам спаковао неколико .deb пакета
<fb0x> promis, na slacware samo u mirrors ubacis novu verziju i upgrade :D
<promis> Da se gomila paketa koji ti usmere obični ubuntu, nalazi u riznici. Nema potrebe za remasterom idt
<fb0x> to mu dodje slicno
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> samo sto na slackware mozes samo jednom da uradis upgrade
<FiReSTaRT> eee ddpbfkghkghfjhfkgjhfgjfhkgjdfhk
<FiReSTaRT> kaj se dela? :)
<Ddpbf> oooo илија
<Ddpbf> шта има
<Ddpbf> како српска снајка?
<FiReSTaRT> evo nije loe nije lose... gleda svoju sapunicu :)
<FiReSTaRT> dok se ja igram sa xfce
<Ddpbf> Јеси скоро био у Чилеу?
<Ddpbf> чуо сам да ће тамо сад љето
<FiReSTaRT> na zalost nisam
<FiReSTaRT> ovde se sljaka kad se ima posla :)
<Ddpbf> Е, драги пријатељи имамо једну новост за вас
<Ddpbf> као што знате већ
<Ddpbf> ирц је понекад тешко прегледан
<Ddpbf> и ако људи дођу по техничку помоћ, загубе се кад почне
<Ddpbf> офтопичарење
<Ddpbf> стога смо одлучили да отворимо још један канак
<Ddpbf> *канал
<Ddpbf> што је уобичајена пракса са свим убунту каналима
<Ddpbf> дакле, да не дуљим све што није директно повезано са убунтуо,
<Ddpbf> *убунтуом и све ћаскање
<Ddpbf> нека иде на #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<fb0x> ili ti ubuntu-offtopic
<fb0x> ili ti ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<fb0x> tako nesto
<Ddpbf> има већ убунту
<Ddpbf> треба на локални
<Ddpbf> :D
<fb0x> ma znam, nego sam zaboravio rs
<fb0x> :D
<Ddpbf> изволте биће ваљда нека меза
<promis> treba se sad navići da se loguje i tamo
<Ddpbf> ех, 10 или 11 канала
<Ddpbf> и није нека разлика
<Ddpbf> :)
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<promis> zaživeo je offtopic
<nikolam> a sto bi se kanal zvao offtopic ako se prica na srpskom
<nikolam> sto nije -vanteme ili -razno ?
<Ddpbf> nikolam: добра идеја, мада мислим може и боље име
<nikolam> Takodje ne mislim da i na ubuntu-rs ia dovoljno ljudi da bi u potpunosti zaziveo i novi kanal. Mada razumem potrebu d apostoji
<Ddpbf> видјећемо, приједлози сз добродошли
<Ddpbf> *су
<nikolam> mozda je trebalo uzeti u obzir predloge pre registracije kanala. Ovako,
<nikolam> Meni je bas odlicno sto ima sve vise ljudi generalno na linuks i drugim domacim kanalima slobodnog softvera
<nikolam> Bas sam jednog coveka koji je imao problem za Suse enterprise poslao pre neki dan na ubuntu-rs, znajuci da ima tu ljudi
<nikolam> posto mnogi drugi domaci kanali i nisu toliko puni niti poseceni (ako i postoje) mozda treba negovati i dalje meksi stav prema tome sta je u temi a st anije
<Ddpbf> ето, тај канал је идеалан за пружање помоћи о другим дистрибуцијама
<Ddpbf> мада то је само једна од могућности његове намјене
<nikolam> Ako nekom smeta eksplicitno sto neko pominje nesto drugo sem Ubuntua na ubuntu-rs, neka to kaze eksplicitno
<nikolam> do sad nisam primetio da je nekome smetalo
<nikolam> sem meni kada sam malo vilenio oko arch ali sad mi nije problem :)
<nikolam> Tako da ja predlazem da se i dalje bude tolerantan prema drugom i slobodnom softveru i drugim vezanim temama
<Ddpbf> никола и јесмо толерантни
<nikolam> al ako na primer, hocemo da pricamo o Tursiji i o tome gde iam da se nabave najbolji krastavci, onda ubuntu-rs-razno
<nikolam> :P
<Ddpbf> помоћ за сусе може тамо
<nikolam> i to je lepo
<Ddpbf> то је општа политиа
<Ddpbf> *политка
<nikolam> Ja mislim da ima i dalje premalo ljudi za to
<Ddpbf> мене су ребнули на #kubuntu
<Ddpbf> због помињања арча
<nikolam> mislim, lako cemo ga usmeriti na kanal, vazno je da dodje..
<nikolam> Dobro, razmotrimo/te za sada da se offtopic zameni nasom recju ili nesto.
<acinic> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/1677/28590042.png
<acinic> Kako da resim ovo?
 * bojce is back (gone 00:45:46)
<joostvb> Лаку ноћ
<sladen> http://launchpad.net/bugs/823276  Comment #7   krusive «гѓ» in ru/sr/mk
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 823276 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: Macedonian Cyrillic Italics: гѓ should look like reverse-latin s with bar (and acute)" [High,Triaged]
<Ddpbf> sladen: ?
<Ddpbf> знамо за то, имају већ два од прије
<sladen> Ddpbf: could Serbian/Macedonian Cyrillic readers please check the PDF in komment #7
<sladen> Ddpbf: this is a different one.  This is the krusive гѓ
<Ddpbf> Hm ok i will llok
<Ddpbf> *look
<Ddpbf> we have just first letter second is specific for macedoninans
<joostvb> yes, ѓ doesn't exist in serbian
<Ddpbf> niether in russian afaik
<Atlantic777> nor in ruthenian :)
<joostvb> sladen: the serbian italics look good to me. (i'm not a native)
<Ddpbf> sladen: we need t export it to pdf?
<Ddpbf> cursive text with г?
 * joostvb just checked his буквар
<promis> this does not look right to me
<promis> there sould be only one letter for serbian
<joostvb> promis: indeed, ѓ doesn't exist in serbian
<joostvb> anyway, i'm afk for sleep, Лаку ноћ
<sladen> joostvb: promis: if it doesn't exist, I guess it can't be wrong ;-)
<Atlantic777> ln joostvb
<sladen> joostvb: night night, ta
<joostvb> see ya
<sladen> letters are always present, regardless of the language.  However if the  lang=XX  is set (eg. HTML, or LANG= at the command-line) then it is possible to override the look of certain characters with other ones
<sladen> it's those overrides that we're trying to debug
<promis> I've just look at smoe cursive text in Vujaklija, cursive г should look like second letter without the line above
<Ddpbf> cursive г is fine for me
<sladen> promis: for which language(s) ?
<promis> for serbian, i don't know for others. and there should be just second letter
<Atlantic777> without the accent.
<sladen> promis: the letters are always there in the font.  We can't turn them off!
<promis> yes
<sladen> promis: what we /can/ do is override the glyph if a language is known
<sladen> eg. Russian vs. Serbian 'б'
<promis> Okay. I'm just telling you how it should look like.
<sladen> promis: pango-view --font 'Ubuntu 20' --markup -t '<span lang="ru">ru б</span> <span lang="sr">sr б</span>'
<promis> when I type cursive г it shouold look like second letter withouth accent.
<sladen> promis: so in Serbian it should be "back-to-front latin-s"
<sladen> promis: same as the Russian?
<promis> Yes
<promis> for serbian, I don-t knom Russian
<Ddpbf> sladen: yes
<sladen> Ddpbf: ta
<promis> Ah, yes, like first furrian letter
<promis> russian
<Ddpbf> sladen: we dont have bar on g anymore
<Ddpbf> some 10 years or more
<sladen> pango-view --markup -t '<span font="Ubuntu Italic 20"><span lang="ru">ru г</span> <span lang="sr">sr г</span></span> || <span font="DejaVu Serif Italic 20"><span lang="ru">ru г</span> <span lang="sr">sr г</span></span>'
<sladen> that would appear to mean that DejaVu Serif is wrong too
<Ddpbf> yes
<Ddpbf> it shows maiuscula
<sladen> pango-view --markup -t '<span font="Ubuntu Italic 20"><span lang="ru">ru:Гг</span> <span lang="sr">sr:Гг</span></span> || <span font="DejaVu Serif Italic 20"><span lang="ru">ru:Гг</span> <span lang="sr">sr:Гг</span></span>'
<Ddpbf> sladen: forget all we said. I just found what you were
<Ddpbf> looking for
<Ddpbf> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/Serbian_Cyrillic_cursive2.png
<Ddpbf> this is standard serbian cursive
<Ddpbf> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Serbian_cursive_example.png
<sladen> yup.  So (for Kusrive+Serbian+lowercase,  is it   (a) i+bar, or (b) reverse-s+bar
<Ddpbf> picture is worth of 1000 words
<Ddpbf> :)
<sladen> yes.  I've looked at this image dozens of times
<sladen> there's clearly a bar
<sladen> despite  22:53 <+Ddpbf> sladen: we dont have bar on g anymore
<Ddpbf> I learnt russian for 12 years
<Ddpbf> :D
<Ddpbf> It is to much of their influence
<Ddpbf> i did some resarch and found discusion on specialized forum
<Ddpbf> for serbian orthography
<sladen> so.  Kursive+Russian+lowercase  == no bar.   Kursive+Serbian+lowercase  == yes bar
<Ddpbf> yup
<Ddpbf> we do have bar
<sladen> and  Kursive+Russian+lowercase ==  reverse 's'.  Kursive+Serbian+lowercase == reverse 's' + bar?
<Ddpbf> and our b (б) does not looks like delta
<Ddpbf> sladen: russians have bar on capital
<Ddpbf> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Russian_Cyrillic_handwriting_Flerov_1916.png
<sladen> there's no bar on that
<sladen> pango-view --font 'Ubuntu 20' --markup -t '<span lang="ru">ru б</span> <span lang="sr">sr б</span> <span lang="el">gr δ</span>'  <--- so this is wrong too?
<Ddpbf> on Г ?
<sladen> on Kursive+Russian+Uppercase 'Г' that picture (Flerov) does not show a bar?
<Ddpbf> it looks like bar to me
<sladen> Ddpbf: if you took the "bar" away, it would just be  '/'
<Ddpbf> it is simmilar to english capital T
<promis> When I write by hand, I use bar on g. But in books sometimes ther is, sometimes ther is not.
<Ddpbf> (in cursive)
<Ddpbf> promis: утицај руских фонтова
<Ddpbf> сам прекопирају глифе
<Ddpbf> из руске верзије у нашу
<sladen> yeah, this is the problem.  The Russian-isation and Latin-isation of fonts, rather than getting the local one correct
<Ddpbf> sladen: do you read serbian, or you are just reading minds
<Ddpbf> :D
<Ddpbf> you just said on english same thing i said in serbian
<Ddpbf> :)
<sladen> well, hopefully a follow-on from it
<Ddpbf> i will add new bug to our topic
<Ddpbf> :)
<sladen> I know it seems like I'm asking the same exact questions again and again over small things
<sladen> but different people give me different answers; and some are probably better informed that others
<Ddpbf> I checked, wikimedia example of serbian
<Ddpbf> handwriting was written by linguist
<sladen> yeah, this is the problem.  I need somebody how *knows*.  (I've read the same Wikipedia articles you're finding)
<Ddpbf> i guess you could take it as canonical form of our cursive
<sladen> one thing I'm still not clear on (as the difference in hand-writing is the same)
<Ddpbf> http://www.vokabular.org/forum/index.php?topic=1177.0
<sladen> is the basic same an 'i' or an 's'
<Ddpbf> s
<Ddpbf> it is curved
<promis> In book printed in 1970 there is no bar. In school I've learned to write like in the picture from wikipedia.
<Ddpbf> hm i
<Ddpbf> this is confusing
<sladen> yes
<Ddpbf> sladen: I will ask personally
<Ddpbf> people on that forum
<Ddpbf> so you want to know i or s
<Ddpbf> or something in between
<sladen> and bar, or no bar
<Ddpbf> bar is definetlly
<Ddpbf> on that thread they said bar allways
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Russian_Cursive_Cyrillic.svg
<Ddpbf> example of russina handwritting with
<Ddpbf> i like г
<sladen> mmm
<sladen> but at least consistent without a bar! (for Russian) ;-)
<Ddpbf> it seams there is debate in academic
<Ddpbf> circles
<Ddpbf> i-like or s-like г
 * Ddpbf is registering on vokabular.org
<promis> Personally, I have never managed to read printed cursive
<promis> it always gave me trouble, because it doaes not resemble the way it is written by hand. Like we touth in school.
<Ddpbf> sladen: how we could contact you?
<sladen> http://launchpad.net/~sladen/+contact
<sladen> or any of the email/IRC addresses listed on there
<promis> Ciao ragazzi!
<Ddpbf> ok, i will contact you
<Ddpbf> after get some answers
<sladen> Ddpbf: thanks!
<Ddpbf> sladen: you are still on?
<sladen> Ddpbf: yup
<Ddpbf> ƨ̄ је право српско мало писано г. ī и нешто као Ш са цртом, то све могу бити стилизоване варијанте
<Ddpbf> to translate it for you
<Ddpbf>  ƨ̄ is canonical form of serbian lowercase
<Ddpbf> cursive Г
<Ddpbf> Ä« is stylized variation
 * sladen nods
<Ddpbf> s like with bar
<Ddpbf> it is lowercase
<sladen> so Russian:  ƨƨ́  Serbian:  ƨ̄ƨ́   Macedonian  ƨ̄ƨ̄́  ?
<Ddpbf> yes and no
<Ddpbf> Russians and Serbians do not have
<Ddpbf> second phonema
<Ddpbf> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-07
<sladen> so Russian:  ƨƨ̄́  Serbian:  ƨ̄ƨ̄́   Macedonian  ƨ̄ƨ̄́  ?
<Ddpbf> yes
<sladen> mmm
<Ddpbf> errrrrrr
<Ddpbf> first
<Ddpbf> one is correct
<Ddpbf> look
<Ddpbf> Russian:  ƨ nothing  Serbian:  ƨ̄ nothing   Macedonian  ƨ̄ƨ̄́  ?
<sladen> lets try another way of phrasing it:
<sladen> Default:  ƨƨ̄́    Russian: (no overrides)   Serbian: override ƨ̄    Macedonian: override  ƨ̄
<sladen> the locale overrides are overrides.  and most of the time a language code is not set, so not overrides as possible
<Ddpbf> sladen that is correct
 * sladen welcomes damjan from #ubuntu-mk
<Ddpbf> hi damjan
<damjan> hi
<sladen> Default:  ƨƨ̄́    Russian: (no overrides)   Serbian: override ƨ̄    Macedonian: override  ƨ̄
<Ddpbf> или здраво ако знаш српски
<sladen> Default:  ƨƨ̄́    Russian: (no overrides) == ƨƨ̄́   Serbian: override ƨ̄ == ƨ̄ƨ̄́   Macedonian: override  ƨ̄ == ƨ̄ƨ̄́
<sladen> so Serbian and Macedonian == the same in this cacse
<sladen> case
<Ddpbf> Yes (in case of Serbian)
<sladen> damjan: and for Macedonian, is that correct?
<damjan> sladen: yes, for ƨ̄
<damjan> in serbian they don't use the other one
<damjan> sladen: but they look the same
<Ddpbf> damjan: he know it, but he asks it from developer perspective (Russians does not have ђ/ѓ at all) :)
<Ddpbf> Serbian language has override ie bar
<Ddpbf> so as Macedonian
 * sladen is tempted to suggest that the form should always be  ѓ should be г and '  (even if it's not used in a particular language)
<Ddpbf> Russians and Serbs do not have letter wit acute
<Ddpbf> sladen it is acute i believe
<Ddpbf> ´
<Ddpbf> in ѓ
<sladen> yes
<sladen> Ddpbf: yes.  I know that /some/ languages do not use a particular letter
<sladen> Ddpbf: but that's not a reason to *exclude* that letter.  People frequently type words from multiple languages in the same sentence
<damjan> makes sense
<Ddpbf> damjan: what macedonian г looks like
<Ddpbf> like s or i
<damjan> I'd say more like i
<damjan> it's definitely not curvy as the s
<damjan> but does have a small ligature(?)
<sladen> serif
<damjan> serif, right
<sladen> if both 'i' and 's' are the wrong shapes, do we need to go and design something in the middle?
<damjan> can you propose something?
<Ddpbf> sladed
<Ddpbf> sladen: there is another problem
<Ddpbf> serbian and i thin macedonian also
<Ddpbf> П and Т looks different than russian
<Ddpbf> russsian are like latin n and m
<damjan> Ddpbf: afaik that's already fixed
<Ddpbf> is that?
<Ddpbf> i am on arch, and have relly old version of ubuntu font
<Ddpbf> copied sorry
<Ddpbf> i guess i ll need to boot my kubuntu machine
<damjan> Ddpbf: I'm on arch too
<damjan> pango-view --font="Ubuntu Italic 24px" --text="б в г д ѓ п т з к ѐ ѝ" --language=mk
<Ddpbf> lol
<damjan> sladen: the style of the Ubuntu font is a bit like techical drawing/writing
<damjan> sladen: so, the i style for г seems ok in that context
<damjan> sladen: when I compare the cyrillic k for ex. it's very straight without serifs
<damjan> in a truly cursive font it would be more curvy
<Ddpbf> ppl, have to go to take some sleap, feel like home on our channel, sladen if you have more doubts you could contact me here https://launchpad.net/~dalibor
<Ddpbf> night
<sladen> thanks to both of you
<damjan> sladen: would you like me to ask someone to draw it?
<sladen> damjan: the two main questions see it be  'i'-like, or 's'-like.  And bar, or no-bar
<damjan> macedonian: bar 100% no questions there
<damjan> for the ubuntu font, I'm much more inclined that the i-like style fits
<damjan> the s-like doesn't fit for sure
<sladen> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/06/%23ubuntu-rs.html#t23:27  <--- that's the earlier conversion
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Beretta021> jutro
<bojce> pozdrav
<Beretta021> brb
<olujicz> toliko sam se maltretirao da bih skontao da je modul usblp pokvaren za moj štampaš
<olujicz> kada sam priključio preko seriala proradilo
<olujicz> još kada bi stoka iz cannon rešila da pravi drajvere za skener
<nikolam> olujicz, canon je stoka jer stampace sa skenerima cini neupotrebljiim hardverski ako nemaju pune kertridze.
<nikolam> itd itd. canon je generalno samo zbog toga za zaobilazenje.
<phlogisto> zato meni skener ne radi, ni nista
<phlogisto> dobro da znam
<olujicz> nije mi štampaš sa skenereom
<promis> canon za fotoaparate, a hp za štampače. Ne obrnuto. ;)
<olujicz> štampač mi je epson
<olujicz> fino radi, samo mi je oštećen ovaj cilindar ili kako se već zove
<olujicz> to verovatno može i da se zameni, ali oštećenje je malo tako da nije strašno
<nikolam> imam jedan canon mp160 sa skenerom, skoro nov, ako neko hoce da kupi,
<nikolam> samo nemam pune kertridze (i nemam nameru da ih kupujem)
<Anpu> offtopic >> /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<nikolam> Anpu, jos nije definitivno da je "offtopic" donro ime za taj kanal. -vanteme -razno itd. Uostalom podrska za stampace i snekenre JESTE u temi...
<Anpu> [12:50] <nikolam> imam jedan canon mp160 sa skenerom, skoro nov, ako neko hoce da kupi -> ne vidim kakva ti ovde podrska treba. za prodaju?
<Anpu> za prodaju imas forum pijaca
<nikolam> Anpu, ma sta me se tice, sta tis neki cistunas
<Anpu> a kako se zove kanal, za sada se zove kako se zove
<nikolam> imam iskustvo sa canonom
<Anpu> cestitam
<nikolam> pa niko nije birao kako se zove.
<Anpu> birano je, na admin kanalu ;)
<nikolam> mhm. zajednica <> admin kanal
<Anpu> mhm pravimo se sad malo pametni, jel? :)
<Anpu> u svakom slucaju, /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic za temu o prodaji
<nikolam> smao da napomenem da sam i sam besneo ranije kad se ode mnogo u pricu van teme.
<nikolam> ALI sada mislim da ne treba preterivati sa forsiranjem mnogo u i van teme, jer to se u nesigutnim rukama pretvar au orudje za trolovanje.
<nikolam> Samo lagano i po nekad napomenuti ako se bas mora. (na primer priprema krastavaca za zimu teme itd)
<nikolam> misljenja sam da nema jos uvek toliko ljudi koliko moze biti.
<nikolam> ok, tol'ko. :)
<Anpu> novi kanal je probna mera u pokusaju da se smanji kolicina spama na zvanicnom kanalu za podrsku
<Anpu> tako da.. cisto pravilo,nista licno ;)
<Atlantic777> ojha!
<Anpu> des
<nikolam> Anpu, pa nikog nije niko pitao za misljenje o tome
<nikolam> i pravilo postoji ako je striktno a ne ako se razvlaci kao zvaka
<Anpu> pitali smo LoCo centralu i odobrili su novi kanal
<nikolam> Anpu, pocinjem da mi se ne svidja pravilo ako ga sprovodi neko kome je Al kapone uzor :)
<nikolam> Anpu, al niste pitali zajednicu kako bi zelela da se kanal zove
 * nikolam gone with da winda
<Ddpbf> sladen: ping
<fb0x> sta nije u redu sa Al kapone ? o_O
<Anpu> nikolam: u slucaju da imate problema sa nekim od moderatora, mozete poslati poruku administratorima
<Anpu> ja nisam primetio ovde al kaponeovce ali drzacu oci sirom otvorene
<nikolam> nemoj ti meni da persiras decko, Anpu
<nikolam> Al je bio kriminalac?
<nikolam> i niko ti ne trazi da drzis sirom oci otvorene..
<nikolam> :)
<Anpu> iskreno ne znam da li ovde neko ima krivicni dosije, i ne zanima me :)
<nikolam> Anpu, nemo se pravi sglup :)
<Ddpbf> nikolam: полако
 * nikolam el mogu ja sad da odem
<Ddpbf> можеш
<Anpu> glup?
<Atlantic777> nikolam: hajde još jednom, raspravu o Al kaponeu možemo da vodimo na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic, a ovo je kanal podrške. Zvaničan, vodi se zapisnik od strane Canonicala i moramo se pridržavati.
<Ddpbf> да ли се сладен оглашавао од јутрос?
<Ddpbf> тек синоћ су македонци покренули буб
<Ddpbf> *бубу да наше и њихово мало писано г
<Ddpbf> има цртицу
<Ddpbf> руско нема, провјерио сам са лингивтима
<Ddpbf> наше има цртицу и обло је
<Ddpbf> значи подсјећа на s
<sladen> Ddpbf: morning
<Ddpbf> morning
<liti> dobro vece
<fb0x> dobro vece
<liti> toliko tema za ovaj irc klijent ali sve radi posle restarta :(
<Ddpbf> Anpu:
<fb0x> mislio je na irssi
<fb0x> valjda
<fb0x> xD
<Atlantic777> liti: imaš li kakvih problema s ircom?
<fb0x> izgleda
<liti> lol
<liti> ne bas
<fb0x> koji irc client je u pitanju?
<fb0x> pa menjas teme
<liti> irssi za apple :)
<fb0x> znaci irssi xD
<liti> aha
<fb0x> ja mislim da ne moras stalno da ga restartujes
<liti> :P
<liti> set theme ne moze da promeni difolt temu
<liti> mada kaze da je promenio
<fb0x> kako ne ne moze?
<liti> lepo
<fb0x> jel si probao /reload
<liti> macintosh
<liti> otkud znam
<liti> da znam ne bi pokusavao sa restartom
<liti> jesam
<liti> moram do prodavnice po cigare, brb
<liti> test test test
<liti> test
<liti> lol
<liti> test
<liti> ah evo promene lol
<liti> tst
<Atlantic777> http://blog.b92.net/text/19282/Novi-cirilicni-fontovi/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-08
<joostvb> добро јутро
<FiReSTaRT> laku noc (jos nisam provalio kako da lako menjam tastature na xfce) :P
<radak> kojom komandom mogu prisilno da obrisem neki fajl, imam avi fajl i nikako da ga uklonim
<fb0x> rm -rf ali samo ako znas sta radis xD
<fb0x> nemoj da obrises nesto pogresno
<radak> probao sam sa rm ali nece
<fb0x> tajna je u -rf
<fb0x> :D
<radak> rm -rf i puranja
<radak> putanja
<fb0x> sa sudo?
<radak> do avi
<fb0x> moras sudo rm -rf
<radak> sad cu da probam
<fb0x> inace rf ne radi
<radak> nece
<radak> i dalje je tu
<fb0x> o_O
<radak> rm: cannot remove `auta2.avi': No such file or directory
<fb0x> pa pise da ne postoju
<fb0x> postoji*
<radak> a i dalje imam fajl u dokumentima
<radak> tj njegovu ikonu
<radak> u pitanju je Kubuntu 11.10 i ovo mi se vec par puta desava
<radak> da li je na kde moguce izbjeci kreiranje jos jednog fajla, recimo kad u nekom text dokumentu napravim izmjene, kreira se jos jedan folder
<radak> i pored svakog dokumenta imam jos jedan
<fb0x> to ti je izgleda backup
<fb0x> imas u text editoru da namestis da ne pravi backup
<radak> kontam da je to, ali zasto je vidljiv
<radak> to na gnome nema
<fb0x> zato sto nema "." isperd imena
<radak> zatrpa me ikonama
<fb0x> sto znaci da nije hidden
<radak> znaci svaki moram da preimenujem
<fb0x> ne znam sta da ti kazem
<fb0x> koji text editor koristis?
<radak> kate po difoltu
<fb0x> vidi da li mozda postoji neka opcija da namestis da si backup fajlovi idu u jedan folder
<radak> upalio si mi sijalicu cim si me pitao koji tekt editor koristim
<fb0x> :)
<radak> i imam jos jedan problem, sve mi je radilo normalno
<radak> terminal se uvjek otvara u full screen
<radak> nikako da ga podesim
<radak> a nista ne diram
<radak> opcija da pamti kako je zatvoren prozor je upaljena
<fb0x> ma sigurno si nesto slucajno kliknuo
<fb0x> vdi u view opcijama ako ima
<fb0x> slab sam sa konsole
<fb0x> nisam ga koristio puno
<radak> ma ja sam samo obicni korisnik
<radak> al me nerviraju sitnice
<fb0x> :)
<fb0x> vremenom se naviknes xD
<radak> ma nije nista strasno, ali mi nije jasno zasto ne mogu da obrisem ovaj avi
<fb0x> nikada nisam imao takvih problema
<promis> šta kaže: ls -la auto2.avi
<promis> odnosno izlistaj ceo direktorij: ls -la
<radak> pise da ne postoji
<radak> a citav folder
<radak> -rw-rw-r--  1 radak radak 1198937256 2007-06-28 02:44 auta2.avi
<radak> vidi ga ovako
<promis> pa onda postoji
<promis> aj sad obrišir: rm auta2.avi
<radak> kako da ga uklonim
<radak> nece
<promis> jel kaže nešto?
<radak> sad cu da ga preimenijem
<radak> kaze da ga  nema
<fb0x> ako je neki problem sredice ga fsck na sledecem boot-u
<radak> neda se ni preimenovati
<promis> razume se
<fb0x> pa kako kada ne postoji ? :)
<radak> :)
<radak> samo ga ja vidim
<promis> jel si sad logovan kao radak?
<radak> da
<fb0x> radak: koristis dolphin?
<radak> evo me
<radak> on mi je glavni, nemam potrebu za drugim
<fb0x> cuo sam da ima neki problem pa neki put nece da pokaze fajlove koji postoje, a kod tebe je obrnuto
<fb0x> tako da je mozda do dolphin-a
<fb0x> to sto vidis folder koji ne postoji
<radak> aj pokuzacu da ka provalim
<radak> ovj fajl ima 1.1gb
<radak> pa cu vidjeti da li krade prostor na disku
<radak> jedino mi to pada na pamet, ako nista ukinucu ga sa zivog diska
<fb0x> ako sa ls -la ne vidis taj older onda ga nema
<fb0x> folder*
<radak> ls -la ga je detektovao
<Beretta021> o/
<radak> u folderu downloads
<Beretta021> radak: sta te muci?
<radak> imam neki avi koji sam kupio u onim prodavnicama
<radak> raspakovan nije radio
<radak> nisam mogao da ga pokrenem
<Beretta021> dobro i?
<radak> onda ga kompletnog sa svoim obrisem
<radak> i ostane samo ovaj auta2.avi koji ne mogu da obrisem
<Beretta021> kako ne moze?
<radak> oni rarovi se obrisali
<Beretta021> si probao rm -r?
<radak> jesam sa rm -rf
<Beretta021> i nece?
<Beretta021> sta ti kaze?
<radak> kaze da ga nema
<Beretta021> a ls ga vidi?
<radak> da kaze da postoji u downloads
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> cudno
<Beretta021> kubuntu?
<radak> i ne mogu da ga preimeniujem
<radak> jeste kubuntu
<Beretta021> sta kaze kad oces da preimenujes?
<Beretta021> da ne postoji?
<radak> samo da vidim
<Beretta021> da li si kao root probao?
<radak> kako kao root da ga preimenujem
<radak> ili mislis da ga obrisem
<Beretta021> cekaj
<Beretta021> kako si ga brisao?
<Beretta021> preko dolphina
<Beretta021> samo delete?
<radak> bacao u kantu
<radak> sa rm
<fb0x> jel si pogodio kantu? xD
<radak> shift del
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> shift delete bi morao da ga obrise
<radak> bez greske par puta zaredom
<radak> ma nema sanse
<Beretta021> ako je velik file
<Beretta021> pogledaj
<Beretta021> dole u sistem treju
<Beretta021> da li imas jobs
<Beretta021> mozda ga brise
<Beretta021> jos
<radak> could not delete file
<Beretta021> a jel imas nesto u jobs?
<radak> mislis u kantici
<Beretta021> ma ne bre
<Beretta021> nego
<Beretta021> u system tray
<Beretta021> imas ikonicu
<Beretta021> Notifications and Jobs
<radak> sory, nema nista
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> cudno
<Beretta021> a sudo rm -r fajl
<Beretta021> ?
<radak> evo i to cu sad da probam
<radak> rm: cannot remove `auta2.avi': No such file or directory
<radak> rm: cannot remove `/home/radak/Downloads/auta2: No such file or directory
<radak> ovo je prije ovog prvog
<radak> The file or folder /home/radak/Downloads/auta2.avi does not exist
<Beretta021> ajde
<radak> ovo mi izbaci sa shift + del
<Beretta021> ukucaj sve to
<Beretta021> i ukucaj
<Beretta021> aut
<Beretta021> pa izstiskaj tab
<Beretta021> da ti sam zavrsi putanju
<radak> putanju avi
<radak> pa aut
<radak> bash: /home/radak/Downloads/auta2: No such file or directory
<radak> ako sam dobro razumio ovo mi izbaci
<Beretta021> hm
<radak> cudno kao da je u procesu ovaj avi
<radak> pa pdbija da ga obrise
<radak> a nema sanse da je
<Beretta021> aj daj ispis
<Beretta021> ls
<radak> samo za avi
<Beretta021> ma moze i sve
<Beretta021> ako nemas puno fajlova
<radak> ls: cannot access auta2.avi: No such file or directory
<Beretta021> ne od avija
<Beretta021> nego
<Beretta021> od Dowloads foldera
<radak> ok evo ide
<promis> (10:28:29 AM) radak: -rw-rw-r--  1 radak radak 1198937256 2007-06-28 02:44 auta2.avi
<radak> ls ga sad ne vidi
<Beretta021> onda ga nema
<radak> ls -la je izbacilo ovo sto promis napisa
<Beretta021> pa ako ga ls vise ne vidi
<Beretta021> onda ga nema
<radak> ls mi nije prikazao sve sto imam u downloads
<fb0x> ili ti mislis da imas nesto sto ustvari nemas :D
<radak> prikazao je samo dva fajla, a imam 5
<fb0x> ko zna sta dolphin vidi
<radak> imam dva filma koja rade i jedan koji ne radi
<radak> imam jedan rar i srt
<radak> to nije izlistao
<radak> nosium naocale ali jos dobro vidim
<Beretta021> nije mi jasno kako se to desava
<radak> ni meni zato reko da malo prodiskutujem
<radak> uvjek ja pomislim da nesto gresim
<fb0x> i to je moguce
<radak> to nikad ne iskljucujem, ali sad mislim da nesto ne stima
<Beretta021> nije mi se to desavalo
<Beretta021> uvek mogu da obrisem sve kao root
<radak> evo sad cu da pokrenem dolphin kao root
<fb0x> kod mene rm -rf nikad' nije zakazao
<fb0x> uvek obrise
<Beretta021> ne mora f
<radak> evo nec ni is dolphina kao root
<radak> sa shift del
<Beretta021> cekaj i dalje postoji fajl
<Beretta021> ?
<radak> evo vidim ga
<fb0x> onda samo fsck
<Beretta021> neki cash dolphina
<Beretta021> kontam da brlja
<Beretta021> ne znam
<Beretta021> probaj da rebootujes
<Beretta021> pa ce ti on prilikom boota
<fb0x> Beretta021: bas sam pre neki dan video kako pricaju da dolphin ima neki bug pa ne prikazuje fajlove koji postoje
<radak> odradio i to
<Beretta021> srediti fsck
<fb0x> a kod njega je obrnuto
<radak> jutros sam ga odma probao
<radak> sta je fsck
<Beretta021> file sistem check
<Beretta021> *system
<Beretta021> da ne mesam babe i zabe
<Beretta021> :P
<fb0x> fsck /dev/sdxx
<fb0x> ako ne gresim
<phlogisto> probaj sudo chown user:user -R *
<phlogisto> dok si u Downloads folderu
<phlogisto> mozda kojim slucajem nisi owner necega
<phlogisto> (umesto user pises ime svog usera)
<phlogisto> mada ako imas +x permission na Downloads trebao bi ls -al da vidi sve
<Beretta021> phlogisto:
<Beretta021> citaj gore
<Beretta021> rw rw r
<Beretta021> sve valja
<phlogisto> da
<phlogisto> cudno
<phlogisto> ext4?
<radak> e ovako obrisao sam ga
<fb0x> kako?
<radak> nisam bio bas ja precizan i rekao sam da nosim naocale
<radak> postojao je jedan razmak koji sam predvidio kucajuci
<radak> auta2 .avi
<fb0x> jaoj xD
<radak> ja sam ostalo rucno zavrsavao
<Beretta021> i toliko prasine zbog gluposti
<Beretta021> ccc
<Beretta021> :D
<phlogisto> meni si vec ulio sumnju u ext4... a taman sam presao na njega x)
<radak> fb0x je bio u pravu da sam ja
<radak> krivac
<fb0x> phlogisto: dobar je ext4 :)
<fb0x> radak: desava se :D ja sam jutros probao preko vim-a da udjem na irc hahaha xD
<phlogisto> fb0x, jeste, ali od nedavno sam sve particije prebacio sa ext3 i ne znam jos cemu da se nadam x)
<phlogisto> za sada me dobro sluzi
<fb0x> :)
<radak> o znaci da je sa mnom jos uvjek ok
<fb0x> haha jeste :)
<sladen> damjan: promis: et al.  is an iota  'ι' perhaps closer to what you'd expect for kursive 'Г' ?
<promis> maybe with a bar on top
<promis> Personally I really don't understand that cursive fonts
<promis> there are fonts that realy simualtes hand writing, and there are some that are in the middle of handwriting and printed
<promis> and that in the middle we call cursive
<zag_> !sr@sladen
<zag_> "ubuntu
<zag_> #ubuntu
 * sladen смилес ат жаг
<nikolam> cao drustvo
<fb0x> cao nikolam
<nikolam> kakav biste vi Adsl uzeli? 16Mbit/1Mbit za 2000 , 8Mbit/1Mbit za 1600 , ili 6Mbit/1Mbit za 1400 dinara ? :D
<fb0x> 16mb
<phlogisto> 16
<promis> 6
<nikolam> kaakv vi imate i preko cega
<fb0x> nije neka razlika u ceni ali u brzini jeste
<fb0x> ja imam sbb 6mb
<fb0x> 1520din
<phlogisto> za 600 din razlike dobijes +10mb ... nije mala stvar
<promis> 1,5Mb
<nikolam> ugovor je 12 meseci, to je adsl
<promis> netreba ti više od 6, osim ako vas ima 10 na tom broju
<nikolam> ja sam mislio sa nekim mozda da podelim...  da nema nas.
<nikolam> evo bas sam do juce malo testirao komsijin 4mbit koji je delio sa krajem
<nikolam> i sasvim ok
<promis> i ja isto koristim 6Mb i to je skroz okej
<fb0x> promis: koja ti je download brzina?
<promis> 720KB spušta
<fb0x> :)
<fb0x> adsl?
<promis> me sbb
<fb0x> i ja
<fb0x> :D
<promis> pa to
<fb0x> i najbolji je po meni, vec 36 dana mi nije puk'o net
<fb0x> pa ti vidi
<fb0x> :D
 * nikolam ide da proveri da li onaj ruter sto ga ima uopst epodrzava te brzine
<promis> nena se potrebe za nešto brže
<promis> mislim, kome treba nije normalan
<fb0x> pa da :) secam se kada je bilo 512/56
<fb0x> uhuu brzo xD
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> brb
<nikolam> speedtouch 546 je, radice ok sa Ubuntu, i adsl2+ je, vec sam ga koristio.
 * nikolam bojkotuje -offctopic kanal, dok ne promeni ime u ime na srpskom
<phlogisto> narode, obrisao sam sav sadrzaj /dev direktorijuma
<phlogisto> nakon restarta se sve povratilo
<phlogisto> kao kad se detektuje novi hardwer, izgleda
<phlogisto> i sve funkcionise kako treba za sada
<phlogisto> jel moguce da postoje fajlovi koji se nece "povratiti" ili se ceo /dev "regenerise" pri svakom boot-u?
<nikolam> dev bi trebalo da je interfejs jezgra koji prikazuje uredjaje
<promis> zašto si brisao?
<phlogisto> greskom
<phlogisto> uradio rm -rf /de ....i stisnuo TAB i ENTER
<nikolam> posto je linux monolitno jezgro (kernel) sva podrska za uredjaje (dolazi sa njim u sklopu koda) ali se ucitavaju kao moduli po potrebi, sem ako nisu integrisani.
<phlogisto> da obrisem neki "debian" folder
<nikolam> Da, sto bi to cackao
<nikolam> ubuntu bar gura filozofiju "narani svinje i koristi desktop" :P
<nikolam> mozda ako je u nedoumici da ponovo postavi iz sinaptika linux-xxx paket
<Atlantic777> da, u /dev se čuvaju tzv „specijalni“ fajlovi koji predstavljaju uređaje, a za kreiranje tih uređaja su zaduženi udev, evdel, hal ili šta već.
<phlogisto> a oni pokrecu pri boot-u?
<Atlantic777> zapravo, oni rade non stop
<phlogisto> aha
<Atlantic777> ali ih pokreće init sistem
<Atlantic777> sada na primer da priključiš neki sata hdd, izbrišeš ga iz /dev, otkačiš i opet fizički priključiš
<Atlantic777> opet bi se pojavio
<Atlantic777> mada nemoj probavati :D
<phlogisto> ma vec sam ispraznio /dev totalno
<nikolam> phlogisto, a sto to cackas uopste
<phlogisto> ostalo mozda 3 fajla koji su bili lock-ovani nekim procesima
<nikolam> a i sta te briga
<phlogisto> nikolam, kazem greskom sam obrisao ceo /dev
<nikolam> pa sta sad. nista strasno
<nikolam> jel ima posledica posle ponovnog pokretanja?
<phlogisto> to je moje pitanje
<phlogisto> da li ima?
<phlogisto> da li postoji sansa da ima?
<Atlantic777> mislim da nema...
<Atlantic777> ti nisi pisao u te fajlove, nisi pristupao tim uređajima
<Atlantic777> samo si ih izbrisao
<Atlantic777> tj. izbrisao si fajl preko kojeg se pristupa nekom uređaju
<phlogisto> znaci fajlovi u /dev su samo cist interfejs za uredjaje? nista drugo se ne smesta u /dev?
 * nikolam se pita sta bi se desilo da napravi precicu ka "vlada srbiije" pa je ond amucki obrise. sasvim :)
<nikolam> phlogisto, sem, ako nemas neke precice jednih ka drugima u dev na primer
<nikolam> volis /dev/cdrom da zoves "cedej" ili nesto
<phlogisto> da
<phlogisto> mislim da sam imao
<phlogisto> /dev/cdrom0 -> /dev/cdrom ili tako nesto
<Atlantic777> pa proveri da li to još uvek postoji, ls -l
<phlogisto> ne
<phlogisto> cek da vidim u fstab
<Atlantic777> inače, meni cdrom pokazuje na sr0
<phlogisto> i meni, a cdrom0 mi pokazuje na cdrom
<phlogisto> a cdrom0 se mountuje u fstab
<phlogisto> tako da nije strasno
<phlogisto> dodam link i to je to
<phlogisto> ili promenim fstab
<phlogisto> nikolam, hvala na ovom podsecanju, mislim da je to i jedina falinka posle ove katastrofe
<nikolam> jednom sam procitao d aje neko rekao: ako kompjuter shvati sve sto meni treba, zamenicu glavu za kompjuter , il tako nesto :)
<phlogisto> :D
<phlogisto> brb
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-09
<Ddpbf> ко  је на новом убунтуу?
<Ddpbf> sladen: ping
<Ddpbf> http://jankojs.tripod.com/SerbianCyr.htm
<Ddpbf> ge with bar is accepted as norm for serbian in
<Ddpbf> unicode
<joostvb> добро јутро
<cigara> ima li koga ovako rano? nisam u nekom fensi softveru pa ne vidim da li je neko siv :)
<promis> ja
<cigara> jel možda imaš iskustva sa samsung štampačima na linuksu?
<cigara> kako rade, dostpnost drajvera i to..
<promis> ne, skoro tema bila na forumu pogledaj ima veza ka uputstvu za instalaciju
<promis> pardon toje bilo za canon
<promis> za samsung baš ništ ane znam
<cigara> na njihovom sajtu stoje drajveri nekakvi, ali stoji pod 'linux driver' što mi ne obećava baš puno..
<cigara> sad bi trebalo da odem kod drugara da mu instaliram drivere za štampač, tek sam ga navukao na linuks, tj objasnio mu kako je to bolje po njega :) malo bi bilo loše da sad ne može da mu radi štampač, a do juče mu je na xp-u radio... :)
<promis> pa ne ide to tako
<promis> kupiš hardver, pa tek onda proveravaš da li radi n alinuksu
<promis> treba odmah da shvati da je lsaba podrška od strane proizvođača za linuks
<promis> i mora da se kupuje poseban hardver
<promis> tako da za njega, pre bih rekao da neće raditi, nego što bi radilo
<promis> i treba mu se jasno staviti do znanja, da su proizvođači odgovorni za rad njihovog hardvera na nekom operativnom sistemu, a ne obrnuto. Drugim rečima, proizvođači su krivi što im uređaji ne rade sa linuks kernelom.
<cigara> jasno je to meni, ali nije baš dobar argument kada pričamo o kvalitetu OS-a sa čovekom koji se baš i ne razume u računare.. on kada je kupovao štampač nije ni znao šta je linuks, tako da nije ni mogao da razmišlja o tome :)
<promis> jasno, nasleđen hardver.
<cigara> upravo
<damjan> cigara: jel laserski?
<cigara> uff
<cigara> nisam siguran
<cigara> mislim da je to jedan od onih multi uređaja
<promis> bez obzira, da li je to pozitivan ili negativan argument za OS treba mu saopštiti
<promis> jer je to činjenica prava
<cigara> model je scx40300, a rezultati na googlu samo govore o scx4300.. tako da nikako ne mogu da nađem..
<promis> proizvođači hardvera uskraćuju korisnicima slobodu
<cigara> promis slažem se, rekao sam mu ja odmah da podrška za hardver nije baš najsrećnija.. zato i ja na faxu upijam znanje zarad pisanja otvorenih drajvera, jer sam pukao kada nisam uspeo da podesim fingerprint reader na laptopu...
<cigara> jeste da je extremna periferija, ali sam se ipak ponadao.. malo.. :)
<promis> Mislim da je okej, da mu tako kažeš, pa nek bira sam.
<cigara> držao je on ubuntu neko vreme, mislim da mu je tu štampač radio, ali trebao mu je neko da mu administrira mašinu a ja se nikako ne snalazim na debian linuksima pa sam mu stavio suse jer njega godinama koristim, samo nisam nikada radio sa štampačima pa ne znam jel njegov podržan..
<promis> pa ako je radio na ubuntu, onda je valjda podržan
<cigara> mada sada kada sam listao repoe sam našao neki univerzalni driver za sve samsung jezičke štampače.. i na suseovom sajtu sam našao neke drivere..
<cigara> pa to mi i daje nadu :)
<promis> a suse koristi rpm?
<cigara> mhm
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<TildaTurn> <O
<zag_> pp
<zag_> pardon :)
<Ddpbf> webmasteryoda: па човјече јеси ли ти жив
<webmasteryoda> eeej
<webmasteryoda> ja sam živ i veoma živahan
<webmasteryoda> samo Å¡to je ovde pomalo prazno...
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Ddpbf> па нема те одавно ни на ирцу ни форумуа
<Ddpbf> ех има нови канал
<webmasteryoda> uf.... raspored mi je katastrofalan
<Ddpbf> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<webmasteryoda> da ne poveruješ
<Ddpbf> има и ботова алоса
<webmasteryoda> e pa to se traži
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-10
<acinic> Poz
<maletaski> poz
<acinic> Sta se radi?
<acinic>  :)
<maletaski> ništa naročito
<maletaski> ako si raspoložen za druženje slobodno dođi na naš novi kanal
<maletaski> koji je baš za to otvoren
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<acinic> Nisam znao
<acinic> Sta ce nam drugi kanal?
<maletaski> ajde tamo
<acinic> Moram prvo ovde posto imam problem
<maletaski> ok onda
<maletaski> :D
<acinic> http://www.dodaj.rs/?3K/9b/2fL60WRX/31.png
<acinic> Sta mu je? Kako da resim ovo sa kljucevima?
<maletaski> hm ček da vidimo
<acinic> Mint 12 je verzija
<acinic> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gpg-error?pid=410#pid410
<acinic>  :D  :D  :D
<maletaski> šta si pokušavao da instaliraš
<maletaski> kad ti se pojavio ovaj eror
<acinic> Ko ce da se seti, to me zeza vec nekoliko dana,vise
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> aj pokušaj ovo
<maletaski> http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<acinic> Da, nadjoh i ja te komande
<maletaski> i jesi li probao
<acinic> Hvala
<acinic> nisam, sad cu
<maletaski> ajd
<zag_> zasto vam je mal prozor irc-kanal -a na stranici?
<maletaski> ?
<zag_> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/irc-kanal/
<maletaski> ne razumem kako mali?
<zag_> probj ps vidis
<zag_> maletaski: :)
<maletaski> evo saću
<zag_> i ne otvara se u novom prozoru i ako zelim da pritisnem na neki link napustam kanal :(
<maletaski> kako meni otvoren u drubom tabu
<zag_> dungodung: ja tamanim samo "crnu" cokoladu a ti ;)
<zag_> neznam
<zag_> vaj glupi moj kopm:( mozda zastario!?
<maletaski> probaj da pritisneš ctrl + F5
<maletaski> da uradiš refreš
<maletaski> a za prozor će da vidimo da ga malo povećamo :D
<zag_> isto pakovanje u istoj ambalazi :(
<maletaski> e jbg
<maletaski> će da vidimo
<maletaski> da rešimo nešto po tom pitanju
<zag_> tako ste napravili ;)
<maletaski> nisam ja ali znam ko jeste :D
<acinic> Problem resen da javim samo ovde!
<acinic>  :)
<maletaski> cool
<maletaski> ubaci i na forum
<maletaski> napiši takođe i kako si rešio
<acinic> Gde da ubacim?
<zag_> ako je samo zbog mene i ne morate ;)
<maletaski> pa u onu temu
<acinic> Ona tema je mnogo stara
<maletaski> jel :D
<acinic> Iz 2005
<maletaski> nisam ni gladao :D
<acinic> Zato sam se smejao
<acinic> Mada je tema i dalje aktuelna posto pretraga daje nju
<maletaski> pa možeš da napišeš tamo rešenje
<maletaski> čisto da ako bude još neko radio pretragu
<maletaski> da može da vidi rešenje problema
<maletaski> ok pozdravljam vas sad mora da idem
<zag_> ja mislim da je malo glupo sto je vezan za stranicu Sto ga ne otvara u posebnom prozoru
<acinic> Evo sad cu pa ako ne odgovara super moderatorima nek je prebace gde treba
<acinic> Ima na forumu isto ovo resenje
<acinic> Potvrdicu ga, da radi
<Atlantic777> a možete da napište rešenje i na wiki
<acinic> Ma nisam ja za to.  :D
<Atlantic777> acinic: wiki služi kao sveska, ono šta se reši, zabeležiš onako da ti razumeš kad ti zatreba
<Atlantic777> ne pišeš za drugog već za sebe :D
<acinic> Nisam to znao
<zag_> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=zag
<zag_> jednostavno i prosto
<acinic> Znaci drugi ne mogu da citaju ili mogu to?
<Atlantic777> acinic: mogu
<Atlantic777> u tome je fazon
<Atlantic777> ti nešto zapišeš za sebe
<acinic> Moze ovde za Mint da se pita ili to ne smem da pitam?
<Atlantic777> a te beleške koriste drugi
<acinic>  :D
<Atlantic777> može, mint nije distribucija, samo distrolet
<Atlantic777> i potpuno je kompatibilan sa ubuntuom, što se tiče paketa
<acinic> Cek da bacim screen
<acinic> Da ali sam nacuo da oce da se udalje paketno od Ubuntu-a
<Atlantic777> u to ne zalazim :)
<Atlantic777> ako se udalje, udaljićemo i takve teme :D
<Atlantic777> no, pitaj pa da rešavamo nešto
<acinic> Ok,samo kazem
<acinic> http://www.dodaj.rs/?J/M9/1iwZXKZg/01.png
<acinic> Imam ove nedefinisane vizuelno ikone u Gnome shell-u. Bag ili nesto sam zeznuo?
<zag_> da bi pogledao link moram da napustim stranicu :(
<Atlantic777> zag_: ctrl + klik
<acinic> Ponekada se prikazuju ikone pravilno u Gnome shell-u. Medjutim u vecini slucajeva imam ove bele ikone!
<Nikolar91_> ćao drugari
<Nikolar91_> imam problemčić jedan
<Atlantic777> izvoli...
<Atlantic777> Samo postavi pitanje. :)
<Atlantic777> tu smo mi, slušamo...
<Nikolar91_> kupih juče mikrofon
<Nikolar91_> i ne radi mi
<Nikolar91_> čuje se samo neko krčanje
<Nikolar91_> probao sam u windowsu i tamo radi
<Atlantic777> hm, ok
<Atlantic777> pokreni alsamixer u terminalu
<Nikolar91_> imama ubuntu 11.10 Xfce
<Nikolar91_> dobro
<Nikolar91_> otvorio sam ga
<Atlantic777> pritisni F4
<Nikolar91_> dobro
<Atlantic777> probaj s tim podešavanjima da se igraš
<Atlantic777> imaš tu verovatno da izabereš i koji ulaz da koristiš
<Atlantic777> i boost (pojačanje)
<Atlantic777> a kada pritisneš F3, onda možeš da uključiš i reprodukciju mikrofona na zvučnicima, onako direktno
<Atlantic777>  tu mic, pa izabereš i pritisneš M da ga uključiš
<Nikolar91_> imam front mic b 100, capture 100, capture 1 0, input souc (piše samo front mic bez brojki), input sourc (piše rear mic bez brojki), rear mic bo 0
<Atlantic777> ne mogu ti nešto pomoći konkretno, možeš tu da čačkaš dok ne dođe neko ko zna
<radak_> Da li je pulse na xfce?
<Atlantic777> mislim da pulse dolazi svakako
<Nikolar91_> ne razumem šta me pitaš
<Nikolar91_> ja evo čačkam u alsa mixeru
<Atlantic777> pulse audio je nadgradnja za alsamixer koja omogućava sve i svašta i dolazi u podrazumevanoj postavci ubuntua
<Nikolar91_> eee namestio sam ! fala
<Atlantic777> Nikolar91_: Å¡ta je bio problem?
<radak_> trebalo bi da moze sa ikone zvucnika kod sata
<Nikolar91_> trebao sam promenuti input i pojačati
<Atlantic777> radak_: xfce je to... ima samo jedan slider, koliko znam.
<radak_> alsamixer je bog
<radak_> mislio sam da je kao na Ubuntu, ako je tako trebalo bi da moze
<Nikolar91_> koji sam ja car
<Nikolar91_> sad sam ugasio zvuk
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> Å¡to ga ubi :D
<Nikolar91_> jebiga...
<radak> mozda si ga samo mutirao
<maletaski> da verovatno
<Nikolar91_> evo gledam
<Nikolar91_> master je na maksimali
<radak> sa M mjenjas
<maletaski> imali ispod m ili o
<maletaski> tj oo
<Nikolar91_> ima
<maletaski> ima Å¡ta?
<maletaski> oo ili
<maletaski> m
<Nikolar91_> 00
<maletaski> aha
<Nikolar91_> ne kontam
<maletaski> samo malo da pogledam
<maletaski> aj na esc izađi iz mixera
<maletaski> pa lupi
<maletaski> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<maletaski> pa nakon toga
<maletaski> sudo alsa force-reload
<maletaski> i na kraju
<maletaski> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<maletaski> pa vidi jel imaš zvuk
<Nikolar91_>  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop     kaže command not found
<maletaski> what?
<Nikolar91_> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> aj probaj logout /in
<Nikolar91_> da se rebutujem?
<Nikolar91_> aj saću ja
<maletaski> jel ima zvuka sad Nikolar91 ?
<Nikolar91> jok
<maletaski> au
<maletaski> Å¡ta li se to onda desilo
<Nikolar91> nemam pojma
<Nikolar91> probam radio na liniji
<Nikolar91> on radi
<maletaski> jel imaš pulse?
<Nikolar91> čuje se
<Nikolar91> imam
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> ček da vidimo
<Nikolar91> ako misliš na Mixer
<maletaski> ne ne
<maletaski> nego pulse server
<maletaski> hm ček
<maletaski> jel imaš ikonicu zvučnika?
<Nikolar91> nemam
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> ah ček ti si na xfce
<Nikolar91> jesam
<Nikolar91> evo ga!
<Nikolar91> našao sam pulse
<maletaski> ?
<maletaski> aha
<Nikolar91> pulse audio
<maletaski> e to
<Nikolar91> to?
<maletaski> da
<Nikolar91> system sounds je bilo no sičence
<Nikolar91> sad sam ga podigao na 100%
<Nikolar91> al opet ništa
<maletaski> i sad oće
<maletaski> e jbg
<maletaski> ček da vidimo
<Nikolar91> evo
<Nikolar91> fa
<Nikolar91> !
<Nikolar91> radi
<maletaski> lol
<Nikolar91> :D
<maletaski> Å¡ta si mu radio
<maletaski> :D
<Nikolar91> ne pitaj
<maletaski> ne pitam :D
<Nikolar91> sramota me
<maletaski> qq
<Nikolar91> hvala onoliko
<maletaski> nema problema
<Nikolar91> hteo sam da vas pitam
<maletaski> da
<Nikolar91> Å¡to vi sedite ovde?
<Nikolar91> je l` vasd ispunjava da pomažete drugima
<maletaski> ne razumem
<Nikolar91> ili vam je ovo neka rutina
<maletaski> aha to
<Nikolar91> nešto usputno
<maletaski> Å¡to da ne
<maletaski> nije meni bar teško da pomognem
<maletaski> ako znam
<Nikolar91> to je lepo
<Nikolar91> i kad mi neko pomogne ovako imam potrebu drugome da pomognem, da napravim ravnotežu u svemiru :D
<Atlantic777> mi geekovi obično sedimo za kompom, a kad smo već tu volimo i da pomognemo
<Atlantic777> i nama pomažu :D
<maletaski> tačno tako :D
<Atlantic777> btw, svrati i na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> tamo se družimo :)
<maletaski> e da :D
<Atlantic777> ovo je stvarno samo za podršku
<maletaski> da ne spamujemo ovde
<Nikolar91> aha nisam znao :D
<webmasteryoda> Atlantic777 sram te bilo
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: kad nam praviš zazubice. ;)
<webmasteryoda> samo da znas da sam pojeo 5 komada
<Atlantic777> :D
<webmasteryoda> i sve je bilo kao sto sam rekao
<Atlantic777> ajd upadaj nazad
<webmasteryoda> neće..... dao si mi permaban
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> jok, samo kick
<Atlantic777> ček da vidim
<joostvb> Лаку ноћ
<fb0x> laku noc
<DJ_HOODO> сдрасте :)
<svaba> eee
<svaba> pozdrav
<svaba> ima li koga?
<promis> reci
<fb0x> xD
<nemysis> xD
<Githzerai> z
<fb0x> poz
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-11
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<zag_> dungodung|away:  podne proslo a ti spavas jos :(
<zag_> neko je nesto radio ali
<zag_> ali alibaba i stotinu razbojnika jos su tu
<Atlantic777> zag_: molim te, ajd na offtopic takve stvari.
<zag_> irc je vezan za sranicu i dalje
<zag_> ma ni bitno
<zag_> samo kazem
<zag_> :)
<Atlantic777> zag_: ti bi hteo da, kada klikneš na IRC na sajtu, da se otvori nov prozorčić samo za chat?
<zag_> da:)
<zag_> to su moje zelje Ali nisu obavezne Gazda odlucuje
<zag_> vec neko je pravio promjene
<zag_> prozor sad veci
<zag_> ali je i dalje vezan za sranicu
<zag_> nemoj da vas to muci
<zag_> ja dokon ;)
<Atlantic777> da, povećan je prozor, a ovo za za iskačući prozor, nisam baš siguran da je „pametno“
<Atlantic777> zag_: vidi ovo http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<zag_> ma imam ja irceva dosta No malo ubijam dosadu ovdje na:)
<zag_> Atlantic777:  nije bitno zaboravi :)
<Atlantic777> kk :)
<radak> subdownloader, da li je moguce dodati dodatni saj za pretragu ili je osudjen na difoltni
<radak> a koncersation jutros povukao update i ne vidim ga u trayu vise
<radak> "konversation"
<branko89> pozdrav svima...moze li neko da mi pomogne nesto oko ubuntua
<branko89> upravo sam na drugom laptopu instalirao ubuntu(umjesto win7)
<branko89> i imam problem jer je nevidjeno spor
<branko89> mislim da je neki problem oko graficke kartice
<branko89> imam ATI karticu
<Atlantic777> branko89: koja grafička je u pitanju?
<Atlantic777> koji ubuntu? ovaj novi sa unityjem?
<branko89> na fakultetu sam prije par dana dobio ubuntu 11.10
<branko89> i sad sam ga stavio na comp
<branko89> sad cu da vidim samo koja je tacno kartica
<branko89> ynam da je ati radeon
<branko89> ati radeon HD 3470
<promis> koji je cpu i ram na tom laptopu?
<branko89> cpu je intel core2duo 1.83 ram 3gb
<branko89> ja mislim daje problem u driver-ima...sad kako to instalirati
<branko89> i ako moze neko da mi kaze koja je adresa gdje mogu da skidam aplikacije free
<ivanblago> branko89: Ubuntu Software Center
<branko89> vidim da umjesto microsoft office imam libreoffice
<promis> razume se
<branko89> ono sto me interesuje je da li kad otkucam nesto u ovom doc moze da se otvori pomocu worda
<promis> da ako snimiš u doc formatu
<branko89> aha ok...
<branko89> e ovako oko mog problema
<branko89> usao sam u dodatni upravljacki programi
<branko89> i kliknuo na upravljacki program koji nije aktivan
<branko89> da ga aktiviram
<promis> loša su iskustva sa vlasničkim drajverima+ati+unity
<branko89> i sad mi je iybacilo gresklu
<promis> ali ako si očajan, možeš da probaš
<promis> a kako ti radi ubuntu2d?
<branko89> sta je to?
<promis> jedna od sesija
<promis> prilikom logovanja na sistem možeš da biraš sesije
<promis> probaj tu sesiju pa vidi kako ti to radi
<branko89> ok
<branko89> moze li se skype instalirati na ovaj ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> može
<branko89> mozes li mi samo poslati link jer sam nasao samo za ubuntu 10.04.
<branko89> a ne za ovaj moj 11.10
<Atlantic777> zar ne piše 10.04+
<Atlantic777> momenat samo, kako stojiš s engleskim?
<Atlantic777> da li imaš 64 bit sistem?
<promis> instaliraj iz softver centra
<Atlantic777> samo nisam siguran u kojim je riznicama..
<branko89> ne nego 32bit
<Atlantic777> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<branko89> u softver centru ga ne mogu naci
<Atlantic777> mislim da će se posle ovo pojaviti: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Atlantic777> to kopiraš u terminal i potom osvežiš pakete
<Atlantic777> promis: ? ^^
<promis> pa ako mora terminal biče tmao
<promis> u partneru je
<promis> ne znam ja kako izgleda taj novi SC, i da li ima one stare software sources
<promis> samo mora da osveži pakete posle dodavanja riznice
<branko89> ovako instalirao sam skype...raylikuje se dosta od onog sa windowsa jer je bas ruzan
<branko89> ja stvarno pojma nemam sta su te riznice itd
<branko89> sad se prvi put srecem sa ovim OS
<branko89> tako da bi svaka pomoc dobro dosla...
<promis> riznice (repository) su serveri na kojima imaš dostupne pakete za instalaciju
<branko89> kako njima pristupam...
<promis> tačnije, softverski kanali u okviru nekog servera
<promis> pa čim otvoriš softvare centar ti si im "pristupio"
<branko89> aha ok
<promis> jednostavno, dodaju se po potrebi novi kanali, i samom tim ti je dostupno više paketa za instalaciju
<branko89> sad kako mogu npr da ovaj skype sto sam instalirao da ikonicu stavim na desktop?
<promis> ili novije verzije itd
<promis> pa to valjda ne može koliko ja znam
<promis> moraš da je dodaš u bočnom lančeru
<branko89> kako? vidim da taj lancer imam sa lijeve strane
<promis> pa kad pokrneš neki program pojaviče se ikona
<promis> pa probaj onda desni klik pa odabei nešto u fazonu da ostaviš aplikaciju
<promis> nešto tipa "pin"
<promis> nekoristim tu veziju ubunta pa ne mogu da ti kažm baš tačno
<branko89> aha...a sto se tice ovih lancera mogu li imati i na desnoj strani?
<branko89> ili samo ovaj jedan
<promis> mislim da ne
<promis> samo jedanđ
<promis> možda će u nekoj novijoj verziji, da naprave mogućnost za dodavanjem novih i uopšte da omoguće flrksibilnije podrašvanje
<promis> još uvek je to novo okruženje
<promis> pa je najbolje da se ništa ne dira
<branko89> super je ovaj OS...svidja mi se
<promis> pa jeste. eto još malo pa ja strejt ubuntu več 2 godine
<branko89> a jel tacno da mi ne treba antivirus_
<promis> da
<promis> može da se instalira, ali ti nije potreban kao što jeste za windovs
<promis> ja imam instaliran, ali nije aktivan non-stop
<promis> već popotrebi skeniram koji fajl
<branko89> koji koristis?
<promis> clamav
<promis> i to su u 100% slučajeva win binari
<promis> koje skeniram
<branko89> a mogu li ovdje sve igrice koje sam koristio na windowsu da se instaliraju?
<promis> pojavi se na flešu tako, kad ideš u goste, virusi na njima
<promis> mogu, ali ne znači da će da rade
<promis> a nege i ne mogu da se instaliraju
<promis> to najbolje idi na sajt winehq pa tamo u njihovoj bazi vidi Å¡ta radi i kako radi
<Atlantic777> i baci pogled na playonlinux
<branko89> ok obecavam poslednje pitanje
<branko89> kako da instaliram javu
<promis> isto iz software centra
<promis> imaš dve jave. open java i sun java
<promis> pa ti biraj
<Atlantic777> možda se sun java sada zove oracle
<promis> ne verujem
<promis> Å¡to volim ovaj grsync
<Atlantic777> jesi li probao unison?
<branko89> imam problem...
<branko89> probao sam da instaliram javu i izgleda da sam nesto zeznuo
<branko89> ako neko zna da pomogne nek se javi :)
<Atlantic777> zašto misliš da si zeznuo?
<Atlantic777> ja već idem, i ne mogu ti nešto pomoći oko jave, ali ajd da vidim
<branko89> ovako
<branko89> uradio sam ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjmF_eqLY7A
<branko89> isto kao na klipu...
<branko89> i sad ne mogu ni da downloadujem nista u ovom softver centru
<Atlantic777> šta se desi kada u terminalu upišeš: sudo apt-get update
<Atlantic777> da li prijavi neke greške?
<branko89> samo da vidim
<branko89> kad to ukucam
<branko89> iskoci mi 100 stvari :)
<branko89> sve pise nasao sam:......
<Atlantic777> šta piše, šta si našao?
<branko89> ocu da copy?
<Atlantic777> ako hoćeš nešto da kopiraš koristi paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> kopiraj tamo pa mi daj link
<branko89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767364/
<Atlantic777> da li si ti upisivao ovu komandu!? (nemoj je sada upisivati i isprobavati) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java
<branko89> mislim da jesam
<Atlantic777> a da li si mi kopirao ceo izlaz? :D
<Atlantic777> ček da proverimo to
<Atlantic777> ls /etc/apt-sources.list.d/
<Atlantic777> da li ispiše nešto?
<branko89> da ovo kopiram u terminal?
<Atlantic777> da
<branko89> ls: не могу да приступим /etc/apt-sources.list.d/: No such file or directory
<branko89> ovako popravilo se ovo za download :D
<branko89> sad je to ok
<branko89> aj ovaj film ne mogu gledati...
<Atlantic777> nisi mi poslušao, nisi zatvorio ff i opet ga otvorio
<Atlantic777> barem ne ovaj u koji sad gledaš
<Atlantic777> ff = firefox
<Atlantic777> zatvori, pa dođi opet
<Atlantic777> ozbiljan sam :D
<branko89> ok ok
<branko89> nisam ovo procitao
<branko89> izvini
<Atlantic777> ma nikakav problem :)
<Atlantic777> branko89: i šta kaže? :D
<branko89> ne ide :(
<branko89> nema veze
<Atlantic777> a ti imaš jre ili ne?
<branko89> sta je to?
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<branko89> aj probaj ti da pokrenes ovaj film
<branko89> http://www.filmovisaprevodom.com/strani-filmovi-sa-prevodom-online-besplatni-domaci-filmovi/the-hangover-2009/
<Atlantic777> ma ja ne koristim ni ubuntu ni javu :D
<branko89> Читам спискове пакета... Урађено Правим дрво међузависности         Читам информацију стања... Урађено sun-java6-jre је већ у најновијој верзији. 0 ажурираних, 0 новоинсталираних, 0 за уклањање и 0 који неће бити ажурирани.
<branko89> ok :D
<Atlantic777> ok, znači imaš
<fb0x> nije da sam paranoican ali ne bih ja pokretao nikakve java programe
<fb0x> ...
<fb0x> ali radi i kada ides na cancel
<Atlantic777> ne znam šta bi još bio problem
<fb0x> jel ima flash?
<fb0x> xD
<branko89> imam
 * fb0x killall java :>
<fb0x> onaj budjavi sajt je ipak pokrenuo xD
<fb0x> ali nisam prihvatio nista...
<Atlantic777> ja stvarno moram da idem
<Atlantic777> čujemo se sutra
<fb0x> Atlantic777, poz
<branko89> ok hvala ti puno!!!
<Atlantic777> branko89: svrati i na forum, pitaj ;)
<Atlantic777> nema bre na čemu :D
<branko89> ocu :)
<fb0x> branko89, jel na ostalim sajtovima radi flash?
<fb0x> imenjace :D
<branko89> vidi ja sam danas instalirao ubuntu pa sam ti u svemu ovome nov...
<branko89> slabije se snalazim :)
<branko89> jel ti isto koristis ubuntu?
<fb0x> ne, ali sam koristio...
<fb0x> nego mi nisi odgovorio na pitanje
<fb0x> :)
<branko89> pa radi...bio sam npr na sajtu mog fakulteta i nisam imao flash player...onda sam ga iz softver centra instalirao i sad je ok
<fb0x> yel ti radi youtube?
<branko89> radi
<fb0x> jel imas javu?
<fb0x> jel si instalirao?
<branko89> jesam
<branko89> sad je atlantic777 vidio da imam
<branko89> do mi neki kod,ukucao u terminal i pokazao da imam
<fb0x> jel ti izbaci nesto u vezi jave kada udjes na sajt
<fb0x> ?
<fb0x> onaj film sto si dao
<fb0x> jel ti izbaci da prihvatis nesto...
<branko89> samo da mi treba java runtime za gledanje ovog filma
<branko89> i naravno link odakle da skinem...
<branko89> kad skinem ja ne mogu to otvoriti
<Atlantic777> fb0x: a ima i jre i plugin
<Atlantic777> proverili
<fb0x> branko89, hoces da skines film sa ovog sajta?
<branko89> ne vec da ga gledam online
<fb0x> na sajtu pise
<fb0x> UPOZORENJE!Ako ne mozete da pokrenete film ili vam se film prekinuo u toku gledanja,samo očistite keš iz vašeg pretraživača!
<fb0x> tamo gde je film
<branko89> sad cu to da uradim...
<fb0x> nego izgleda moras da prihvatis ono sto izbaci
<fb0x> ....
<promis> zašto si ubacivao onaj ppa?
<branko89> meni nista ne izbacuje...
<promis> zašto nisi samo instalirao javu u sofvter centru?
<fb0x> branko89, onda nesto nije u redu
<fb0x> sajavom
<fb0x> |
<branko89> pojma nemam...
<fb0x> pa nista, obrisi tu javu sto si instalirao pa instaliraj tu iz software manager-a
<branko89> preko ovog videa gdje bi gledao pojavi mi se samo ova reklama koju nikako da maknem
<fb0x> ovo hangover 2?
<fb0x> nemoj da gubis vreme
<promis> batali te sajtove za gledanje filmova....
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> odma' da ti kazem
<branko89> :) gledao sam ga ja odma kad je izasao...bzv sam usao u bilo koji film koji je na ovom sajtu...
<branko89> a znam da je prelos :D
<fb0x> a ne, ovo je prvi...
<branko89> da prvi je ok (bar meni)  a drugi je bas los...rekao bi losa kopija prvog djela
<fb0x> necemo o tome ovde...
<branko89> naravno :)
<branko89> ok gedacu filmove kad ih skinem :D za sad nista od online :d
<fb0x> ma kakvi, treba da mi umre porcesor zbog flash-a haha xD
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Formatiranje Blueberry CAT-a... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-formatiranje-blueberry-cat-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ViewRight Plugin : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-viewright-plugin
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem , POMAGAJTE : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-pomagajte
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> samo slika bez ikonica i ostalih... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-pomagajte
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> samo slika bez ikonica i ostalih... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samo-slika-bez-ikonica-i-ostalih
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> samo slika bez ikonica i ostalih... laptop intel i3 intelova grafika 3gb mem. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samo-slika-bez-ikonica-i-ostalih-laptop-intel-i3-intelova-grafika-3gb-mem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LibO_3.6.3.2_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libo-3-6-3-2-linux-x86-64-install-deb-en-us
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-05
<Le0ne> zdravo drugovi
<Le0ne> jel vidi neko moj post u temi izgled desktopa? posto ja ne vidim, a pise zadnja poruka od mene
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-06
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem oko instalacije - Aevol : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-oko-instalacije-aevol
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekog?
<Kostic> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8480/8249901372_b89b571cb6_b.jpg
<Kostic> !!!
<profiler1982> jer blokira kome na forumu "Problem oko instalacije - Aevol" ova tema iz chrome ili chromium
<Kostic> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8480/8249901372_b89b571cb6_b.jpg
<Kostic> Ово је оно што видим када желим да отворим страницу
<Kostic> значи, има неки садржај са тамо наведеног злонамерног сајта
<Kostic> Мени блокира profiler1982\
<profiler1982> a hatzygonal user
<Kostic> Исти случај
<Kostic> Не могу да му видим профил...
<profiler1982> upozorio sam
<profiler1982> kroz ff prolazi
<Kostic> Ја сам послао е-поруку админима.
<profiler1982> i ja sam ali kazu "stari clan"
<profiler1982> i chrome nije pouzdan
<profiler1982> probao u win7 pisti na sve strane
<Kostic> Чек
<Kostic> грешка
<Kostic> Нисам на Хрому већ на Хромијуму profiler1982
<profiler1982> i chrome i chromium
<profiler1982> oba blokiraju
<profiler1982> i u ubuntu i u win
<Kostic> Значи Фајерфокс пролази?
<Kostic> Не буни се?
<profiler1982> i firefox sa ad-block
<Kostic> Аха
<Kostic> Чек
<profiler1982> ne buni se bez malware
<profiler1982> ni opera
<Kostic> Да направим клон Икс пеа виртуелне машине
<Kostic> па да пробам.
<profiler1982> aleksandric-u je n xp isto blokiralo
<profiler1982> u chrome
<profiler1982> ima 3h kako stoji i pisu ljudi
<profiler1982> a niko ko koristi chrome ili chromium
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem (malware) u jednom od thread-ova... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-ne-prepoznaje-usb
<profiler1982> bravo
<profiler1982> posle 4 sata
<profiler1982> i nije u threadu nego u vlasniku threada
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem (malware) u jednom od thread-ova... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-malware-u-jednom-od-thread-ova
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem (malware) u jednom od thread-ova... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-malware-u-jednom-od-thread-ova
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem (malware) u jednom od thread-ova... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-malware-u-jednom-od-thread-ova
<profiler1982> reseno....
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> xchat indicator : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xchat-indicator
<Le0ne> jel promenjena precica za promenu jezika tastature u 12.10?
<Kostic> Можеш сам да је промениш Le0ne
<Kostic> Погледај у поставкама за распоред тастатуре (keyboard layout)
<Kostic> Le0ne: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/11/how-to-change-the-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Le0ne> e to to..al' sam crav nisam ni video options
<Kostic> Le0ne, you're welcome. :)
<Le0ne> hvala, hvala... a i zaboravan sam :D
<Le0ne> jos nesto...juce sam pitao ovde, niko nije odg. jel vidite moj post u temi za izgled desktopa? ja ga ne vidim, a pise da je poslednji post od mene
<Kostic> Чек
<Kostic> Сад ћу да проверим Le0ne
<Kostic> Le0ne не видим твој одговор
<Kostic> А пише да је твој задњи...
<Kostic> Шибни поново. ;)
<Le0ne> jesam, ali opet nema
<Kostic> Онда пингуј Бојцета
<Kostic> Да баци поглед зашто не пролазе
<Le0ne> okej
<proka> n
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Stari comp. ne vidi disk : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-stari-comp-ne-vidi-disk
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem prilikom update-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-prilikom-update-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] problem prilikom update-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-prilikom-update-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Отказао одабир исо-а Виртуал бокс : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-otkazao-odabir-iso-a-virtual-boks
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> vracanje na pocetni ekran pri logovanju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vracanje-na-pocetni-ekran-pri-logovanju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] vracanje na pocetni ekran pri logovanju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vracanje-na-pocetni-ekran-pri-logovanju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] vracanje na pocetni ekran pri logovanju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-vracanje-na-pocetni-ekran-pri-logovanju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu i Paypal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-i-paypal
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dual boot, Grub2, pogresna Win particija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-dual-boot-grub2-pogresna-win-particija
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-08
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dual boot, Grub2, pogresna Win particija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-boot-grub2-pogresna-win-particija
<shimmy> pozdrav ljuti
<shimmy> imam pitanje
<shimmy> ljudi*
<shimmy> naime svaki put kad ubodem android u komp, kad ga iskljucim iz nepoznatih razloga jedna od 2 ikonice mountovanih particija za kartice se "sj*be"
<shimmy> i nikako ne mogu da je uklonim sa desktop-a, osim da restartujem racunar
<shimmy> kako bi mogao da resim taj problem bez restarta?
<maletaski> \o stereo_advance
<StephenS> tes I did
<maletaski> ?
<StephenS> sta e
<StephenS> Ko je ovde iz ns-a?
<maletaski> nemam pojma jedino meka :)
<maletaski> i olujicz
<StephenS> a ti?
<maletaski> Smederevo
<stereo_advance> maletaski: zdravo zdravo
<maletaski> :))
<maletaski> Å¡ta ima ?
<stereo_advance> ručam i gledma fringe pa nisam ni video :)
<maletaski> hehe
<stereo_advance> evo sad me komša cimao da idem da mu sredim komp
<stereo_advance> hoće da ga izlupa
<stereo_advance> :)
<maletaski> lol
<stereo_advance> a opet radim u staroj firmi
<stereo_advance> i pre sat vremena sam došao sa posla
<maletaski> e i ja malo pre sa posla
<stereo_advance> a kod njih tako, malo radim malo ne radim
<maletaski> e jbg
<stereo_advance> nikad nisam načisto
<stereo_advance> srećom pa uvek neko qka za komp :)
<maletaski> :)
<stereo_advance> e znaš šta ima novo
<stereo_advance> kupio sam ssd
<maletaski> what?
<maletaski> oho
<stereo_advance> aha
<stereo_advance> :D
<maletaski> pa lepo :)
<stereo_advance> uzeo sam i 8gb class10 micro_sd karticu
<maletaski> za mob?
<stereo_advance> tu sam stavio swap (koji je inače isključen) /var i /tmp
<stereo_advance> kernel pripremljen za ssd bez debug i ostalih opcija... za Å¡tednju ssd-a
<maletaski> aha
<stereo_advance> sitna neka podešavanja
<maletaski> znam to
<stereo_advance> i mislim da sam namestio da ssd bude dosta pošteđen
<stereo_advance> i sve to na eeepc od pre tri godine :D
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> ja treba da rutujem moj mob
<maletaski> pa se razmišljam da krenem sad
<maletaski> al me nekako mrzi :)
<stereo_advance> još se nisam igrao sa tim
<stereo_advance> nemam telefon za takve zezalice :)
<maletaski> nisam ni ja
<stereo_advance> koji je tel
<maletaski> ali imam telefon :D
<maletaski> htc wildfire s
<maletaski> 600mhz cpu
<maletaski> 512 ram
<maletaski> i 512 rom
<stereo_advance> pa Å¡ta znam
<stereo_advance> htc se lepo rutuje koliko znam
<stereo_advance> pa ti lagano kreni :)
<maletaski> oću samo da popijem jednu ness kaficu :D
<maletaski> i da nađem neki tutorijal na netu
<maletaski> pa će bidne hackovanje :D
<stereo_advance> hack hack hack
<stereo_advance> hahaha
<stereo_advance> samo napred
<maletaski> :))
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Narcis : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-narcis
<maletaski> uplaši me ovaj bot :D
<stereo_advance> i ja gledam koji mu je :)
<maletaski> kakav sad narcis
<maletaski> wtf
<maletaski> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
<maletaski> O.o
<stereo_advance> neko se igrao i zaboravio da vrati podešavanja
<stereo_advance> maletaski, kuckamo se
<maletaski> aj pozz
<stereo_advance> idem da se pripremim za posao :)
<stereo_advance> zz
<maletaski> samo napred
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Podesavanje particije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podesavanje-particije
<dragan99> profiler1982 koju video karticu imas, ono su beta drajveri a AMD se igra pa je u svakom novom izdanju ukinuo podrsku
<dragan99> za pojedinu seriju drajvera
<dragan99> kako su krenuli uskore ce da ukinu i za moju karticu
<profiler1982> video karticu?
<profiler1982> meni je amd apu c-60 radeon 6290
<maletaski> dobro
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> CSS -centriranje cele strane : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-css-centriranje-cele-strane
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> SoundMax AD1888 driver za xubuntu 12.4 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-soundmax-ad1888-driver-za-xubuntu-12-4
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-09
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Disk Uniliti javlja loše zdravlje HDD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-disk-uniliti-javlja-lose-zdravlje-hdd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Disk Utility javlja loše zdravlje HDD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-disk-uniliti-javlja-lose-zdravlje-hdd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Disk Utility javlja loše zdravlje HDD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-disk-utility-javlja-lose-zdravlje-hdd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> stampac u windows xp mrezi nije dostupan za 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-stampac-u-windows-xp-mrezi-nije-dostupan-za-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Razgovor o savetima... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-razgovor-o-savetima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kreiranje PPPoE konekcije? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kreiranje-pppoe-konekcije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.10 koci : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-10-koci
<nkls> jel ima nekog?
<dragan99> pitaj ako znam
<nkls> dragan jel si jos tu?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-02
<x0x0> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> zdravo
<x0x0> sta se radi ?
<Atlantic777> učim nešto...
<Atlantic777> ti?
<x0x0> evo na poslu pa reko da vidim sta ima ovde
<x0x0> ima jedno pitanje ..
<x0x0> mozda mozes damim pomognes
<x0x0> da li znas kako da instaliram gnome 3.8 na backtrack 5 /
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-03
<Amnesiac> E ae molecada
<bojo> dungodung:  i ja imam jednu manu ;) obozavam cokoladu:)
<bojo> crnu 85% *
<bojo> drzi ovoga 777* na oku inace cenas prekine u razgovoru
<bojo> :)
<bojo> dungodung:  juce sam presao sve tvoje stranice
<bojo> i divim ti se
<bojo> ja nemogu da te ptatim ali volim da citam:)
<bojo> nemoj da se ljutis ni da mi zameras dungodung  Ja respektujem tvoj rad :)
 * bojo to mi jre jedina mana sto se igram s lugonsima
<bojo> TildaTurn:  de ona ledena plava;(
 * bojo ni joj mane;(
<bojo> dali znate
<bojo> da coveka boli kad s njim nece da zbore
 * bojo 007 ti si buduci na redu;(
<bojo> haha
 * bojo sto volem igre bez granica:)
<bojo> to mi je jedina mana
<bojo> znam da cu nestati i od avde
<bojo> jednog lepog dana kd to *77 odluci;)
<bojo> *777*
<bojo> :)
 * bojo sve bi dao kad znao i moga da budem pametan ka i vi 
<bojo> s izvinjenjem dungodung -u:)
 * bojo ja znam da je Atlantic777 -kova IP -omanija da skuplja ip:)
 * bojo BManojlovicu!
 * bojo klonirani 'bojo';)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-04
<vladap> ima li koga budnog ?
<vladap> meni forum prijavljuje "MyBB SQL Error"
<vladap> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
<vladap> SQL Error:
<vladap> 1030 - Got error 28 from storage engine
<vladap> Query:
<vladap> SHOW COLUMNS FROM mybb_users LIKE 'unreadpms'
<vladap> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
<vladap> SQL Error:
<vladap> 1040 - Too many connections
<vladap> Query:
<vladap> [READ] Unable to connect to MySQL server
<nikolam> vladap, pa.. kao da je MySQL u problemu. ili aplikacija koa pravi mnogo konekcija.
<vladap> bila je prva poruka a sada je druga
<vladap> <vladap> meni forum prijavljuje "MyBB SQL Error"
<vladap> <vladap> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
<vladap> <vladap> SQL Error:
<vladap> <vladap> 1030 - Got error 28 from storage engine
<vladap> <vladap> Query:
<vladap> <vladap> SHOW COLUMNS FROM mybb_users LIKE 'unreadpms'
<vladap> ov je bila prva poruka
<vladap> ovo*
<vladap> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
<vladap> SQL Error:
<vladap> 2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<vladap> Query:
<vladap> [READ] Unable to connect to MySQL server
<vladap> radi forum
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-05
<webmasteryoda> imal živiji` :)
<alexa_2222> ja sam alexa
<alexa_2222> prešao na latpot
<alexa_2222> elem
<alexa_2222> koji kog prevod da skinem
<alexa_2222> ima čudno š đ č ć ž
<alexa_2222> treba u utf8 da se prebaci
<alexa_2222> googlao i našao programe
<alexa_2222> koje zaista prebace u utf format
<alexa_2222> ali ova slova ostaju ista
<alexa_2222> ja to ručno uradim ovako:
<alexa_2222> find and replace (kopiram u prvo polje taj izvrnuti znak, pa u drugo polje slovo koje treba da stoji)
<alexa_2222> i tako za tih 4-5 slova
<alexa_2222> tek onda save as... utf-8
<alexa_2222> ja pokušao odavno da napravim neki drag and drop
<alexa_2222> ali nije mi uspelo
<alexa_2222> tako da
<alexa_2222> trebi mi transliterator u oblikus skripte, da mogu da prevučem u njega subtitle i da mu ovaj sredi slova
<alexa_2222> a može i na kraj te skripte da se doda linija da se i prebaci format u utf-8
<alexa_2222> (to mogu i ja da dodam, to znam XD )
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-06
<baja> :)
<baja> sta znaci rec 'baja' na srpskom?
<baja>  nema nikoga
 * baja ovde sva 'boto -vi':(
<centurion> pozz drugari
<centurion> ako neko ima malo vremena
<centurion> priupitao bi nesto
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-07
<baja> dungodung|away: )
<baja> dungodung|away: trba mi srbska rijec 'baja' :)
<baja> srpska*?
<baja> ima li ko pmetni  od dungodung|away ili Moze da odgovori na vo pitanje?
 * baja da ne kazem ima li  ko 'mozga' vodje!? ;(;)
<baja> da prostite
 * baja ja ne sedim ovdje za djabe;(
<baja> volem da pricam
<baja> ja znam da je mnogo !? pametnih ljudi vodje
<baja> nije problem 'banirati' "ubiti" cojka
<baja> no je problem
<baja> znati zboriti!
 * baja sve sm sam vas popisi i pslao na 'hairet'
<baja> hahah
<baja> 'hairet' kako se kaze na srpski?
 * baja ja sam srbin
 * baja bija ;(
<baja> de na lepa 'leden'!
<baja> ona jos malo vredi;(
 * baja ubio me milobit ali nisu Jos nejegvi sateliti ;)
<baja> sve bi dao kad bi znao!
 * baja sto ne umete da pricate;(
 * baja izgleda to vam je jedina 'mana';(
 * baja nemojte da citate moje misli Budite realni i Normalni:)
<baja> ja cu da pokusam da dam odgovor na rijec 'baja'
<baja> to je 'krub' na vom jeziku odakle se javljam Mala zivotinjka 'gamad' ili gmizavci
<baja> nisan siguran sta to znaci na srbskom
 * baja more bit i mali  ako se upotrebi ime
<baja> aj dungodung|away  napisi neto o tom Resi problem 'zagonetku' ;)
<baja> ja ka malo dete kad sm bija Plasili su me 'bajom' ;(
 * baja ja ne umijem da programiram ali umem da serem da prostite;(
<baja> linux vozim vec dugo 8 do 10 godina
 * baja trla baba lan da joj prodje dan ;) tako i ja 
<baja> neko tako neko ni dotako;)
<baja> haha ima li koja lepa vodje da m se smije;)
<baja> Ice-blu!
 * baja ti leb ebem a kru ne edem;(;)
 * baja odo da oblacim toke i pasem utoke
 * baja kroz carsiju da se setam;(
 * baja aj zbogom ostaj moj ujace moj ujace srp(b)ski car scepane;)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-01
<dragan99> ne radi forum
<dragan99> da li ce neko podignuti ubuntu forum, ceo dan ne radi?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-03
<Sceko> desava li se kome da kad pokene dotu 2
<Sceko> da mi chrome baguje
<Sceko> zabode
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-04
<drmario> pozdrav :)
<nikolam> aj u bioskop Zvezda u BG u 9, ima domaci film , dolaze glumci
<nikolam> ja odoh sad :P
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-06
<vvuja> ima li zivih?
<vvuja> ima li zivih?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-30
<marestrpc> Ima koga?
<laki> poydrav
<laki> ima neko vremena da pomogne početniku
<LordDVG> laki, postavi pitanje pa mozda neko i pomogne :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-01
<Laki> Pokvarila mi se tastatura od laptopa i imam eksternu  tastauru od obicnog kompa gde mi fali Fn. Tako ne mogu da upalim WiFi(Fn + F2), a namestio sam ovaj Xubuntu. Moze li nekako drugacije da se doskoci paljenju WiFi/a
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-04
<crveni> vece
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-05
<crveni> zdravooo
<crveni> žjel ima nesto novooo
<crveni> ajde da postavimo temu
<crveni> novu temu
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-06
<skysrb> join
#ubuntu-rs 2016-12-05
<Metanoia> dobro jutro
<nikolam> ode
#ubuntu-rs 2017-12-06
<tartufo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
#ubuntu-rs 2017-12-07
<natsu> jutro
<natsu> imal koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-12-10
<robert0> hi
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-03
<zolla> poz
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-07
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> i UN-sko prizno gusle
<milobit-> vise me gusle ne interesuju kad ih svaka susa hoce da slusa:(
<milobit-> tako ne brinite vise  necu vas vise da spamujem
<milobit-> Vidj Tu je i moj 'brat' azijat :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft_Qo9zvqGo haha
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-08
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi:)
<milobit-> evo mene jopet
<milobit-> vis i vaj mali djetic  U fasnjacima gudi uz gusli :)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN57cYd2kTQ
<milobit-> psydroid[m]:  sta ti bolan velis;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Va2EKURTtA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Va2EKURTtA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=669c1KMMUSs
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-02
<kiwi_0> vidji vidji moje 'brace' azijata;)
<kiwi_0> kako ste ljudi:)
<kiwi_0> kodmene tek poceo vikend
<kiwi_0> a kodvas?
<kiwi_0> morebit da je nedjela tek u toku
<kiwi_0> linuks suse i ubuntu rade ki ludi
 * kiwi_0 da i jebes ni im ne fali
<kiwi_0> kad ce nesto novo da se desi na vu planetu linuxsa+-?
<kiwi_0> ja bi nabavija i nog
<kiwi_0> kak se zvase+
<kiwi_0> ?
<kiwi_0> windowsa?
<kiwi_0> al je zastario omatorija ka kucka:(
<kiwi_0> jo
<kiwi_0>  ja ga postujem
<kiwi_0> ali
<kiwi_0> i moja 'baba' ga voli
<kiwi_0> prosto ga obozava
 * kiwi_0 ma sam joj malo ekonomiju skreso 
<kiwi_0> *zavrnuo
<kiwi_0> kaze 'baba' moja vaj windoza radi ka suda?
<kiwi_0> ja vise volim vu klackalicu 'linux'
<kiwi_0> Joj joja!
<kiwi_0> dje mi je Joja od Doboja!?
<kiwi_0> volio bi sresti i Dobru Brckala
 * kiwi_0 ja zelje su samo zelje i puste
<kiwi_0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5UZzzWn47Y
<kiwi_0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5UZzzWn47Y
<kiwi_0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_uKWvHGmEY
<kiwi_0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<kiwi_0> odo dodo
<kiwi_0> malo 'babu' da izmasiram:)
 * kiwi_0 ce mi vristi ko 'bedevija' ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-03
<anonymus> pozrav ima li koga
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-04
<babina-masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4jYgYO8i3I
<babina-masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4jYgYO8i3I
<babina-masina> vidj vodje ne radi va:(
<babina-masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFfXT2D3iWA
<babina-masina> da vdjimo jel va vodje ide?
<babina-masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUk2r4sBV9I
<babina-masina> pp
<babina-masina> jkuhsjkba
<babina-masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUk2r4sBV9I
<babina-masina> me sranje koz gusto granje;(
 * kiwi_4 vdj 'cuvajume' jos vaske karavlaske;):)
<kiwi_4> kakoste ljudi
<kiwi_4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8vtN0s-oAg
<kiwi_4> vidj vidj
<kiwi_4> vlasi se dosetili
<kiwi_4> pa katance na avlije stabili:(
<kiwi_4> neka neka
<kiwi_4> krvava vas sudba ceka
 * kiwi_4 mislim na mog b
<kiwi_4> 'brata' azijata
<kiwi_4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4jYgYO8i3I
<kiwi_4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elSpQNhwC8w
<kiwi_4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H5OxXp-jMo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-08
<morebit> da sam i milobit
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAbKy8Z0NjY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0
<morebit> hm va mi nes najdraza;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> samo za Atlantic777;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> cekam te 'brate' azijate;( ce mo se jednog dana morat sresti;) Atlantic777,8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
